# Ready for that BFP again! Talk, vent, cry, share your experience!



## ERosePW

Just starting a new, fresh thread for anyone who's experienced a loss and is ready to see that BFP again. If you want to share your story, vent, cry, or even just chat, while we continue our journey to that BFP again, feel free to join. 

My story: I was right at about a year of TTC#1 when I saw a faint pink line. It was surreal, I could hardly believe it. Unfortunately, it was very short-lived. My lines got darker for a few days, and then I woke up one morning and they were lighter. A few days after that, I woke up bleeding and cramping. My hcg came back real low, so my Dr knew I was miscarrying. Mine was a very early m/c, but it didn't make it any easier, especially after how long it took me to get prego. After that, I wanted that bfp even more desperately. It's been a full 3 months since the m/c, and I'd hoped I'd get prego quickly afterward, but it hasn't happened yet. However, I had an HSG done early March, and it turns out I had a blockage in my right tube all this time. They were able to clear the the blockage during the HSG though! So now I'm feeling optimistic and looking forward to seeing a bfp any time now. :) I'll always think about that lost little angel baby of mine and wonder what he/she would've been like. But I'm hoping that maybe that same little soul will be brought back to me when I get my bfp again.

:flower:


----------



## savvysaver

Hi everyone!

After ttc for about 8 months I finally got my first faint bfp. Blood work confirmed I was pregnant but when I went back in the following week I was told I was never pregnant since my hcg was only around 50. The staff was inconsiderate and basically congratulated me that I wasn't pregnant, I immediately switched doctors. I was hopeful my new doctor would run some tests, I am in my 30's and have health issues, but he disagreed and said he knew I would be pregnant within 6 months with well timed intercourse. I really started tracking my cycles with multiple opks a day and temping, this is when I noticed the last two cycles I have had a very short LP...only 9 days. I finally convinced my doctor to do a progesterone lab this cycle which came back as 7.0 which he said was "great news!" I asked him the next steps, hoping for more tests/meds, etc since my LP is so short...he told me to focus on having intercourse 2 weeks before I start my period. He doesn't listen to me, he doesn't seem concerned about my short LP. I now have an appointment next month with a FS and I am calling to get an appointment with a new OB tomorrow. I am excited to be back on track and hoping for my bfp soon!


----------



## xAmy

Hi Girls :)

I'm gonna jump on in here and join you in the wait for my BFP!

Sorry for your losses, I wish you all the best of luck with future pregnancies, may there be happy and healthy times ahead for all of us! Fingers crossed!

A little about me: I found out I was pg just after Valentines day, it came as a surprise because we weren't trying and I was on the pill, although it wasn't an unwelcome surprise! We had more been waiting for the right time, but if everyone was to wait for that no babies would be born!.. So I was really excited, it's meant to be I kept thinking, this baby is a blessing and I really loved it already - kept checking the development online daily to see how baby would be growing because I would have to wait until 13 weeks for my first scan... And then just like that it was all taken away from me - Last Thursday I started to bleed, I was 11 weeks, went to hospital and ultrasound showed an empty sac, said the baby must have stopped growing earlier and been re-absorbed the nurse said, and I was having a MMC. Devastated.

I'm waiting for the return of AF now to try again, actually try this time. Not to try and replace the baby I lost but because I just can't wait to be a Mom now, I feel like part of me is missing!
I'm all cried out now and trying to stay positive, I hope we all get our BFP's soon!

Amy x


----------



## cutieq

Hi ladies!

8 months after AF returned after Depo I got my 1st BFP on valentines day. I started spotting in the 10th thought it was AF but then decided to check just to be sure. BFP Friday. Gone by Mobday. 

Feels surreal that it even happened. I can't wait to experience it again! AF thankfully came last month, 9 days late. Waiting to O in the next few days and hoping for an April BFP. Fx for all of us!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, thanks for joining! So sorry for your losses, and I'm glad we all have each other to lean on and continue our journey to that bfp again! It's gonna come for all of us very soon, I'm certain of it! We're all in this together. :flower:


----------



## Button#

Hello ladies.

I came off the mini pill and stopped BFing my son in September. I had a lot of mid cycle bleeding, sometimes continuously from OV to AF. I was diagnosed with a cervical abrasion. 

I got my BFP on 23rd feb and I was over the moon. I started spotting on the 5th of March and went to epau on the 12th when I should have been 6+1. At the time I thought it was just down to my cervical abrasion but when they scanned me they couldn't find anything. They took blood tests to check hcg and they re took them two days later. They had gone up quite a lot so called me back in because they were worried it was ectopic.

They scanned again and found a sac measuring 4-5 weeks. I knew something wasn't right then because the dates were so off. I started having period like cramps on the 19th march and passed the sac on 23rd march. A scan last Friday confirmed a complete miscarriage.

We are TTC straight away, although very relaxed before my first AF and then we will do SMEP. I am worried about low progesterone so am going to start taking b complex vitamins.


----------



## emmahobbsie

Hello everyone,

I just want to say what a lovely positive thread this is.
In such a dark time it is hard to find comfort and positivity so it is nice to know we are all here together :hugs:

Im sorry for all your losses, it is a terrible thing but i hope you can find strength <3

My story; DF & I trying for 2 years (i have PCOS). Saw those 2 lines on Dcemeber 4th and we were over the moon. Unfortunbatley I started bleeding on the 28/29 december and had a scan on 6 jan in which the doctor confirmed miscarriage :'( I was 9 weeks along :'( Its still a horrible time to revisit but i always think of our angel with love and affection. while I was pregnant i had a lot of dreams about a baby boy, so that's how I see our angel <3

We have just moved into our very own home and are trying again right away :) I have a hycosy exam on 14th May and I am hoping that this will 'clear me out' a little and up our chances.
I take seven seas trying for a baby tablet each morning plus 2 capsules of royal jelly :)

Lots of love & positivity to y'all <3

:kiss:


----------



## Pink1981

:hi:

We decided to try for #3 in Jan and were extremely surprised when I got my BFP on the 7th Feb! It was super exciting because just 6 days later my BFF got hers too! At 5 weeks I started spotting, spoke to the dr who said he thought I had a UTI and gave me antibiotics. But at 6+6 on the 28th Feb I had red bleeding and my midwife arranged an early scan. The scan showed a sac measuring 4 weeks so I was told to wait 2 weeks for another scan. I had a lot of heavy bleeding during those two weeks and when I went back nothing had changed. They said I could wait to miscarry naturally, have medical management or surgical management. I opted for surgical as I was eager to start TTC ASAP and I knew from my previous mc that my body had a hard time letting go. 
I had the erpc on the 19th march and were are TTC straight away.

I'm trying opks for the first time but am a little clueless really! I have 24 day cycles usually but have no idea when I would o after the op?! Hopefully it won't take too long, it's hard with my BFF going through everything I should be

Good luck everyone!! Thanks for reading xx


----------



## ab75

Hi, i had 3 mmc's with a previous partner years ago. Met my DH then we had a mmc on 4th aug 2010, Had my 1st princess in jun 2011 and my 2nd princess on 4th aug 2012. Started trying for #3 last cycle,got bfp on the tues and started bleeding the following mon,so early mc/chemical. Currently 12dpo,i think but don't chart or temp,had bfn on frer today so guessing i'm out. AF due sun,if all has gone back to normal. To get day 14 bloods done if AF comes to check progesterone and thyroid. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, had a rival reversal March of 2012, bfp in October of 2013, fetal demise December 12, 2013 at 14weeks. And was devastated but here DH and I trying again. Glad to have such a good support at home and on baby and bump.


----------



## ERosePW

Welcome to button, emma, pink, and ab75 too! You've found a great group. We're so sorry for the losses you've suffered. :hugs:But like the rest of us, I feel certain that you'll get your BFPs again soon. :happydance: We'll always mourn for our angels, but I know firsthand how desperate we become to get another bfp. We've had a taste of it, and we want to feel that joy again. We're gonna do it, ladies!

Brighteyez, I'm so happy you popped over! I want to keep up with your progress. Can't wait for good news!! :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

Hi everyone. I am sorry for your losses. 

Does anyone have a really short LP? Mine has been 9 days for the last 2 cycles and this cycle that ended with AF today it was only 8 days. I have an appointment in May with a RE which I hope can help me lengthen the LP.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi everyone!

My name is Diana - DH and I are trying for our first baby. After 2 months of trying, I got a BFP on Jan 9th. It was the most joyous moment of my life. In one moment, I was transformed into a mother. Hubby and I did all the things we weren't supposed to - spent every weekend in baby stores, picked out paint and furniture for the nursery. Looking back, I feel silly at being so naive.

I started spotting 2 weeks after my BFP and was diagnosed with a blighted ovum (empty sac) a week later. I competed my miscarriage on 1/30 and got AF 5 weeks later. This is our first cycle ttc after my loss.

Some days I'm strong, some days I'm mourning for what I had. Above all, I want the joy of seeing a second line again.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Diana, welcome to the group, I'm very sorry for your loss Hun. You should mourn as much as you need. You WILL get that joy back when you see a second line again, and since it happened for you quickly the first time around, I'm sure it will happen for you quickly again this time around as well. :flower: 

Btw, I'm Erin... I don't mind people knowing my first name. :)

Savvy, good idea to ask here... maybe someone here has had the LP issue and could help. I mentioned Vitex in the other thread, but I dont know much about it... I just know I've read a lot of women in these forums using it, and it has helped a lot of them. When you finally get into that RE, they'll help you for SURE. But I know in the meantime, you need something OTC that might help. I wonder if you could also try some progesterone cream... I know the pills kept AF away for allison... she had to stop taking it to get AF. I'm not sure if the cream works in the same way though. But those are two possible options....


----------



## cutieq

Testing day seems sooooo far away. I was ok a BFN last month, I knew my body needed a month to heal after the CP. I'm not so ok this month. I've been patient, healthy, (including barely drinking) and BD'ing like a crazy lady. Hoping I get my stickie one this month. I need to know that my body isn't broken.

The feeling of seeing you're pregnant and knowing you're pregnant is amazing. Makes waiting for the next BFP so much tougher. :cry:


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks Erin, I was thinking about getting some progesterone cream for this cycle. I am calling Monday to a different office for a new female OB. My hospital has multiple clinic locations with different doctors, so I am just going to a new location and not dealing with the doctor that won't help me. My RE is in the same hospital too. I am hoping I can see the OB in the next few weeks before I O and before I see the RE. I am just confused why my LP got shorter this month! Can't wait until May to see the RE...I am excited that you get to see your RE next week! :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

here just writing this post so i can keep up. . . .will write my story later.


----------



## Soanxious

Popped over Erin, nice page :)

Im Tanya

Sorry to hear about everyone's losses.

I am an old mum, 41 and have 3 grown up children 2 DD's 24 and 20 and DS 14 and a granddaughter 6months... but I have been in a relationship over 2 years and we want to have a child of our own as my partner does not have children. I had 3 chemicals Oct 2013 Jan 2014 Feb 2014 I had my OV this week but have been ill and not able to BD for past 2 days so think I may be out this time.

Hugs to all and SHBFP's for us all soon I hope :D xx

Brighteyez I can't beleive you have not POAS yet LOL.. I would of been.. FX'd its a BFP! x


----------



## Soanxious

Did someone mention a short cycle? Angus Castus/Vitex helps with that x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanixous - I want to but I'm scared of bfn. Af is expected to come on the 8th so I am waiting but its hard. Plus temp went down a tiny bit today. Will see what the morning temp does.


----------



## brighteyez73

BTW my name is Latreace.


----------



## Soanxious

:hugs: xx hope all goes well :)


----------



## savvysaver

Soanxious, Thanks, it was me. I mentioned a short LP. I was looking into Vitex...I might try it this month or wait until my first appointment with my RE in May. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Soanxious

savvysaver Oh well I hope if you do try it that it helps :) so many rave on about it. a midwife I know said it helped her and 4 friends... :) im feeling a bit better now thanks.. still cant bd though:( x


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello Ladies first so sorry for All Your angels!!!! :hugs:

A Lil about me I had a MC in 2012 after a yr of NTNP then after a Yr of FS help I got a BFP on 2/8/14 I was super excited but also afraid I had my HCG checked several times and I was doubling! Went for my 6wk scan and saw a HB but baby measured 5days behind! Dr told me not to worry it was just timing off but I had to start antibiotics for strep 5days before and I have heard so many BAD stories about MC and antibiotics!
My symptoms had dissapeared over the next 2wks and I was really worried and nervous for my 8wk scan and when I went all my fears become Reality baby had NO HB and still measured 6wks :cry: 3/18/14
Was scheduled for a D&C on 3/25/14 but started bleeding a hr b4 my surgery so decided to have a Natural MC so we can try right away!!
I've been having signs of O and my HCG was down to 14 on Fri!!

Hoping to get another BFP without any help from anyone!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Savy I would say VITEX also w a 7 on CD21 bloods your P isn't high enough to Sustain a pregnancy it needs to be 10-15 15+ preferable !!!

Mine was 7 at first a my old FS said it was OK but when I went to a better Dr he said No its not my O was too early and not strong enough and I need P supplementation !!!

GL


----------



## Soanxious

Latreace im still keeping my FX for you hunny x

Sis$us sorry to hear about your losses, its heartbreaking but its nice we can all join here and support one another and offer advice we have picked up along the way.. FX you get your SHBFP soon x


----------



## cutieq

should be ovulating today or tomorrow. I'm not testing this month, so it's a crap shoot. Been BD'ing like a mad lady just in case! REALLY hoping for an April or May BD. I turn 33 this year and would to have baby #1 before 2015. Wishful thinking but a girl can dream!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Sis! I'm happy you popped over to join. Not happy about the circumstances that brought you here though. :( I'm still heartbroken for you and your angel. :hugs: But glad you joined us and that you're ready to jump back on that wagon. Ovulation signs already, that's great! Fxd for a quick bfp now!! :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

Tanya, you're not old! Many women still have babies at 41! I have my fingers crossed for you. Btw, we have a great group of ladies in the 35+ forums (Oldies but Goodies) that Sis started. We're all on the testing threads that keep getting recycled each month too. Super fabulous group of women that have so much knowledge and great sense of humor and can make me laugh at least once a day, lol. Feel free to join us there too if you'd like. :flower:

Latreace, I really have my Fxd for you Hunny!! Your temps are still above CL, so I refuse to lose hope. Stay away AF! :thumbup:

GL to everyone getting close to testing or O, and a warm welcome to all the new ladies who've joined us. It's really nice to have this group, it really is. :flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

Thanks ERose


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi, can I join in? I am 34 ( will be 35 end of this month) and ttc #2. I had an early loss last year at 6 weeks and after 13 months of trying I got a bfp on Sunday. The second line on the first response test was at medium darkness and I got a 1-2 weeks pregnant on clearblue digital. I did another test the next day and the first response test was completely negative. I used the same urine to test with the clearblue and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. I am guessing I am having a chemical. I have more faith in first response than clearblue so my hcg levels must have gone down drastically overnight. 
Was sad yesterday but now made peace with it and ready to try again for my rainbow baby.


----------



## cutieq

Hi nikki, hopefully it's a bad batch of pee! Fx for you


----------



## Soanxious

I would test again tomorrow.. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

i had a blood test done at the doctors and my hcg numbers were 16. The doctor wants to repeat the test in 2 days and see how it goes. I am not too hopeful though and also have an infection for which I have to take antibiotics.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh hun I hope it doubles for you. :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? Temps are still going down, I think I am out this month.


----------



## Sis4Us

What do u have to take antibiotics for???

I blame them for my loss at 7wks!!


----------



## Soanxious

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? Temps are still going down, I think I am out this month.

Oh noo.... :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Yeah af due today. Maybe she'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Soanxious

Well if she does come FX for next cycle hun xxxx


----------



## Nikki1979

Bleeding started today so I guess my HCG is low today. Sis I have to take antibiotics for UTI which seems to have affected my kidneys too. I used to get it a lot when I was pregnant with my ds. 
Lots of :dust: and I hope AF doesn't show brighteyez.


----------



## Supersmiler

My first ever post on B&B! So, I got a BFP on Halloween, saw a heartbeat at 9 weeks, then found out at our 12 week scan the baby had died at 10weeks 4days. Was devastating, had an ERPC on 4th Jan. I have a 15 month old son who is amazing, but feeling the loss of this baby has been really hard. Some days are worse than others and generally I'm fairly positive about TTC, but it's strange because we told hardly anyone, so very few of my friends know what I'm going through, feels like this sad secret, but at least I can share on here. Cycle number 3, day 6- the nice part where no poas is necessary yet! Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## ab75

Hi Supersmiler,sorry for your loss. Hope you get your rainbow soon xx


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry for your Loss Super :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Sorry for your loss supersmiler. Apart from my mum and OH no one knows about my mc either. I was going to tell a couple of my friends today but one of them announced her pregnancy and I didn't think it would be fair to take away from her moment.


----------



## Supersmiler

Thank you ladies, sorry for your losses too. Button# I know how that feels, I keep wanting to tell people, but I don't want their pity or to keep wondering if we're pregnant again. Its so weird to go through something so big and tell hardly anyone. I was sad today, got out the scan photos and had a little cry, but feeling better for it. Only a few days until I can get out the OPK's! I also keep trying to look at the positives in my life and that's helping me to move forward. Am also really glad I plucked up the courage and joined b&b, at least I can join in, instead of just reading and leaving like I have for the past few weeks. Thank you, let's hope this month brings some goodies for everyone!


----------



## cutieq

Vent here - 5 of my friends announced on our group chat that they're coming off BC. They're all younger and were on pills (i was on depo). I'm preparing myself for the floodgates of BFP announcements to come! Not sure jealous is the right word to use, but I'll use it.

I'm in the TWW and hoping this is my turn! Loving this thread!!


----------



## Soanxious

Sorry for your loss supersmiler :hugs:

Cutie I know what you mean, you will be Jealous and so jealous if it is straight away but you will also be happy for them, its natural hun.. Im also in TWW im 7DPO but still think I missed my egg due to illness so im not that excited about this cycle x


----------



## ERosePW

Welcome to our new girls, and I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: Here's to hoping for BFPs for everyone asap!

Soanxious, I'm feeling a bit like you... I O'd way earlier than I thought I would, so we were not prepared for that, and could only get in a session the morning after, when I saw my temp spike. I did a search of charts on FF because you can search by dates of BD'ing. I put in only BD'ing the day after, and there were actually some BFPs, so I'm trying not to lose hope completely. But I'm pretty much just looking forward to next cycle when I'll be much more prepared.


----------



## Soanxious

Erose that's good, I am going to run and check on BD the day before for me then.. brb.. x


----------



## Soanxious

well seems to be a few pregnancies from the days I bd on FF... Symptom spotting here... Fatigue,Cramps,Headache,Nausea now n again, but worse is the fatigue, i've just woke after falling asleep on the sofa for hour, would of still been sleeping but OH woke me. Im sat here struggling to keep my eyes open. My main pregnancy symptom is bigger sore boobs, and sometimes around OV the same.. but this cycle NO SORE BBS at all!!! Nothing.. got my little C cups feeling flat not heavy or sore :( I know what you mean..if I don't fall pregnant this time I am hoping to be in tip top shape next fertile week x


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm kinda bummed cuz I didnt sleep a wink last nite so my temp was sky High 98.89 don't know if I Od or not since that temp is unreliable!!! :(

I got some meds so hopefully I'll get smoe sleep tonite so I can go by that temp DH is still outta town so FX I havent Od and won't tonite! :nope:


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, fxd!! I hope you wake up to a nice low temp tomorrow morning and you can just discard today's, and that you'll O when DH is back in town!!


----------



## ERosePW

Soanxious said:


> Erose that's good, I am going to run and check on BD the day before for me then.. brb.. x

soanxious, I would think there'd be plenty of BFP charts for BD the day before O! Did you search ONLY BFP charts? If you just do a general search with BD days, you'll get all the BFP and BFN charts together, and it always feels like way less with BFPs. Just search BFP charts only (with your BD days entered in), and scroll through those. That will make you feel better. :)


----------



## Soanxious

Yes hun I searched the bfp ones to see more positive picture, but im normally having symptoms by now especially breasts, but they are flat, nothing no pain no bigger nothing, and normally they hurt and are heavy by now. :( this cycle just looks so messed up...last cycle was perfect apart from a BFN :( x


----------



## FutureBabyG

ERosePW said:


> Welcome to our new girls, and I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: Here's to hoping for BFPs for everyone asap!
> 
> Soanxious, I'm feeling a bit like you... I O'd way earlier than I thought I would, so we were not prepared for that, and could only get in a session the morning after, when I saw my temp spike. I did a search of charts on FF because you can search by dates of BD'ing. I put in only BD'ing the day after, and there were actually some BFPs, so I'm trying not to lose hope completely. But I'm pretty much just looking forward to next cycle when I'll be much more prepared.

Nice implantation dip! I have have my fingers crossed for you! baby dust for you.


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks FBG! I've missed you! How have you been? I see you took a break from temping.

Oh, and I might actually be happy with my chart if we had BD before O instead of after O, ha! 

Baby dust to you too deary!


----------



## Sis4Us

My IUI was after O my BFP cycle Erose so FX for u !


----------



## darkriver

Hi everyone.
About me: I had a miscarriage on St Patrick's day. We had only been trying for a month or so and caught straight away. I was so happy. I am still waiting for my first AF but we have been naughty lol


----------



## Soanxious

Darkriver, I got pregnant Jan and feb, if it's an early mc docs told me I could try again straight away.

AFM I woke up and was sick this morning, thought I may have my sons tummy bug... anyways I managed to take hpt and I have a squinter! yesterday it was *pure white* and today a squinter with it showing more inverted.:wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







invert120414.png
File size: 183 KB
Views: 11









1204141.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ab75

Soanxious,i hope this is your SHBFP xx


----------



## Soanxious

ab75 I hope so too.. you really cant see the line on camera, but you can see some if it with the invert. it came up within seconds and stayed there done 3 tests all the same 3rd was smu and it was still there, they were all 100% white NO lines yesterday x


----------



## ab75

Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Soanxious

I just tweaked the photo so you can see line more. still early dpo so I dunno.. if not then onto next cycle :)
 



Attached Files:







tweaked120414.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nikki1979

Fingers crossed you have a bfp coming up and a sticky baby :dust:


----------



## Soanxious

I hope so Nikki, thanks xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! Sorry to hear about everyone's losses on this thread :hugs: I had a mmc in January at 12 weeks, been ttc no 2 since then with no luck. 

Looking to join some new threads and chat to girls in the same position as me xx


----------



## cutieq

Welcome W! Soanxious, I definitely see it. Hoping this is the one!!

I'm having sore boobs, standard at this time in the cycle. BD'd this morning just in case, but I know I've already o'd.


----------



## Button#

Soanxious I can see it on the tweaked photo, fingers crossed for you that this is it.

Hello mrs W!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi ladies. Very sorry to hear about eveyones losses its a tough thing to have to go through. I had a blighted ovum in December had a d&c January 3rd and still trying to get my bfp. My cycles are starting to straighten out so thats a good sign. I am currently cycle day 12 and waiting to o. Havent been baby dancing sp hopefully I still have time this month. Crossing my fingers. Cant wait to start seeing some bfps on this thread. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks all but having no symptoms :( will try again tomorrow... cutie when are you testing?? x


----------



## Soanxious

Babylove, BD like crazy from now :) xx


----------



## cutieq

Testing on the 21st. I used epo this month so AF might be late. Instead of waiting in agony, I will just poas.

Confessing that today I felt very light-headed and dizzy. Also felt a flutter today. I know the flutter is a symptom post o. Ironically it's a symptom listed in my signature lol 

As for the light- headedness that I can't figure out. I only got a couple hours of sleep and had a long day ahead of me but being light-headed is rare. I know it's too early to think it's a sign of sorts but it did make me feel a little hopeful. 

Flip side of that is that I always heard the symptom was brief bouts of it, I've had it for days so maybe I'm just tired.


----------



## Soanxious

I love hearing other peoples symptom spotting but hate to think of mine really lol. I am really tired though..

What does epo do? I took it last cycle and had an AF from hell so stopped taking it after that.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX Soanxiuos!!!


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> I love hearing other peoples symptom spotting but hate to think of mine really lol. I am really tired though..
> 
> What does epo do? I took it last cycle and had an AF from hell so stopped taking it after that.

Last time I took it, my AF was 3 days late.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Soanxious said:


> Babylove, BD like crazy from now :) xx

Lol. Thanks I plan to.


----------



## Supersmiler

Fingers crossed for you Soanxious! 

I'm on cd 10, normally ov on day 17 but have just done an opk, let the craziness begin! Am determined not to get too obsessed this cycle with poas, if it's not opks, then it's hpts! Have been to the gym this weekend and trying to up my protein and reduce my sugar intake, have been researching PCOS diets and hoping that along with the metformin I'm taking will help, feeling positive, so we'll see. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Soanxious

Im out this month, the lines were even lighter.. may of just caught one and it went before it had chance? oh well onto next cycle and a Jan baby? :)
 



Attached Files:







130414.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nikki1979

I am sorry soanxious :hugs:. I am a crazy symptom spotter as well. Most websites say that symptoms don't start until after implantation but I hv definitely felt things from 4-5 dpo on my bfp cycles. I know its strange!!


----------



## Soanxious

I've had symptoms well before a bfp too :) hence I then put in for a test. xx


----------



## cutieq

Sorry soanxious. Line tests just drive me insane. It's 2014. Get with it hpt's and digitals are just so incredibly expensive. 

I think all our bodies are prepping ourselves.


----------



## Soanxious

I bought an asda test some are saying its 15 some saying its 20 im not sure what it is.. still getting a faint line even on 3rd wee of day..I took it out of casing :) .. im tired now taken piriton for hayfever im going to get some sleep.x
 



Attached Files:







130414INVERTEDASDA.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 6









130414asda.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nikki1979

Soanxious - have you tried frer? In my last pregnancy the IC's were negative but got a positive on clearblue digital and frer.


----------



## Soanxious

No not tried a frer I normally use cheapies until I get what I think is a pos then I buy a more expensive one..

I used an asda £3.50 for 2 test again this morning and the line is still there but as faint as yesterday..can see more with naked eye than on cam but still no darker so will say im out.. onto next cycle now.. and will be BDing like mad because I was ill this cycle. :hugs: x
 



Attached Files:







140414asda.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 6









140414asda2.png
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi girls. Quick question....yesterday I had two positive opks at different times of the day and today its negative. BD Saturday two times morning and night. Didnt get to last night, do you think I am covered?


----------



## Button#

I would bd again tonight and tomorrow if you can Baby Love


----------



## Baby.Love12

I had pretty intense cramps in my right side last night, wonder if that means I have already ovulated.....all this stuff confuses me lol


----------



## Button#

Hopefully it was ovulation. BD like mad and hopefully you'll catch the egg.


----------



## Soanxious

I BD a few days before and day I got pos opk and chart says I ov day after pos test and I got pos hpt yesterday... if you look at my chart it shows how many days before. so it is possible, I was also using conceive plus and a mooncup mind. x


----------



## Baby.Love12

Congrats soaxious thats very exciting!!


----------



## Soanxious

not feeling so excited, tests not that positive and feeling non pregnant...will test again tomorrow x


----------



## cutieq

Keep your spirits up soanxious. Fx for you!


----------



## darkriver

Hi everyone

Am a month since my mc. I am still waiting for my first period. Had a lot of water cm today (sorry for the TMI) also I have been emotional. I hope I am due on soon. Or I could be pg but I dont think I am.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Soanxious said:


> not feeling so excited, tests not that positive and feeling non pregnant...will test again tomorrow x

Keep your chin up and always remember what will be will be, try not to worry.....I knoweeasier said than done.


----------



## Soanxious

I went and took another test and its not as pink as yesterday..thinking another chemical :( xx
 



Attached Files:







150414.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 10









1504141.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Baby.Love12

Forgive me if you have already said....how many dpo are you?


----------



## Soanxious

12 dpo now :( too faint.. must of been a chemical, yesterday was darkest it got.


----------



## Sis4Us

Soanxiuos sorry for the faint test!! :hugs:

Welcome Dark river! :hi:

AFM been feeling a Lil weird and having a ton of CM is that normal after a Loss?? :shrug:
Had stretchy snotty CM this am hope I'm not getting an infection!


----------



## Supersmiler

So anxious, I see the line, don't give up hope yet. I know it must be driving you insane, but see what happens, fingers crossed tomorrow will bring darker lines xxx

Sis4Us, is that you're EWCM, that's the good stuff, means you're fertile and will help the spermies swim!!! Get b'ding! Xx


----------



## xAmy

Hi to all of you :)

I came into this thread when it was first set up but I've been quiet ever since because I thought I had completed my MC after two days of little to no bleeding and I was waiting for AF to return to try again. Turns out I hadn't passed everything, the bleeding started back up and so I had a D&C this morning after 19 days of bleeding - longest 2/3weeks of my life but i'm relieved it's over now and I can try again. 

I wasn't told I had to wait until AF but I've read on here in other threads that people have been told to wait at least one cycle. I was planning to wait when I read that others were but don't know if I can lol, I just want to get straight on down BD'ing hehe but i'm also scared it will happen again if I don't wait.. 

I really want my BFP soon! (something we all want, I know lol) - just been reading through all of the posts since I last checked in, no BFP's yet (unless I missed?) but it will happen soon I just know it *excited for all of us* :) 

Soanxious, I can see that line on your most recent test, FX for you it's a BFP! xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Amy, sorry to hear about your loss :( :hugs: Hope you manage to get a BFP and sticky bean very soon xx


----------



## ab75

Sorry for your loss Amy xx
soanxious, i can see your line, i hope it gets darker tomorrow xx


----------



## Soanxious

It's way too light I think for 12dpo though.. I am not testing anymore :( I will just wait to see what happens. In fact if this one does not make it, I may not do another test and only find out one day that im pregnant when I get fat! :) x


----------



## ab75

Lol xx


----------



## xAmy

Thank you both! And sorry to see you guys have been in the same situation x 



Soanxious said:


> If this one does not make it, I may not do another test and only find out one day that im pregnant when I get fat! :) x

Oooh I like the idea Soanxious, don't think I myself will be able to resist the temptation it's something I want so much hehe.. Although it would be a lovely surprise! :)


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> It's way too light I think for 12dpo though.. I am not testing anymore :( I will just wait to see what happens. In fact if this one does not make it, I may not do another test and only find out one day that im pregnant when I get fat! :) x

Soanxious I said the same. I'm like after this time I will poas when I feel the baby kick! I've already talked myself out of testing early. I wanna see BFP or AF. Nothing in between!


----------



## Soanxious

I didn't want to test so soon this cycle..but gave in and I wish I didn't... wish I had waited until weekend x Hope you can hold out for as long as possible. :D x


----------



## Button#

AF got me this morning. At least I didn't have to wait too long after the mc. Gonna start SMEP this cycle.


----------



## ab75

Sorry button xx


----------



## Soanxious

Hopefully your womb is nice and prepared ready for a new baby.. May should hopefully bring a :bfp: Button xx


----------



## Button#

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling quite positive. It came back quickly and we're ready to TTC again.


----------



## xAmy

Hey Button#, do you mind me asking how long it took for AF to re-appear after your MC? x


----------



## cutieq

Sorry AF got you button, but there's joy to be had in get AF back after a MC. Mine was 9 days late and my MC and the wait was horrible.


----------



## Button#

Amy - it was CD29 from when the bleeding and cramping started or CD25 from when I passed the sac. My cycles pre mc were 30 days.


----------



## Supersmiler

Hi ladies, hope you are all good! 

xAmy, it was cd33 since my ERPC until I got my period, I was 10+4, hope you get AF soon so you can get back to TTC. Fingers crossed for you x

So, my update is that I normally have a 33 day cycle and ovulate anywhere from cd17-19. The cycle after my mmc I ovulated on day 13 which was unusual, last month was day 17 (back to normal) So was expecting 17/18 this month, anyway, last night, cd12 I noticed EWCM but negative opk, before I went to bed, got hubby up to BD, he he! Then today cd13 got a negative opk at 11am, did another at 5, positive and smiley face on the digi one. Just goes to show how crazy our bodies can be! Don't be fooled by your cycle ladies! Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Excellent Supersmiler.. you must of caught that egg!! I will keep using my mooncup and conceive plus as it helps when you're not too sure when you ov :D FX x


----------



## Supersmiler

Thanks Soanxious, fingers crossed!!! 

The other thing i noticed is that I bought some cheapy opks from Wilkos this time as I LOVE poas, I also have my usual ones and then I confirm with a clear blue digi for that smiley face, anyway, when I tested today both times, I used all 3, I knew I was likely to be ov because of the EWCM, but when I got the positive digi the cheapy opk didn't show a positive, just goes to show, if I'd only been using those cheap wilko ones I'd have missed it completely! Tried to upload a pic, but can't do it from my phone. Was a real surprise though, am not going to bother using those ones again if I can't trust them, it's a shame as they were so much cheaper than the usual ones.


----------



## Supersmiler

Here is a pic, the top one is the cheapy. The test line is supposed to be "equal or darker", well if I'd have only done that there's no way I'd have thought it was a positive opk!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Soanxious

Supersmiler said:


> Here is a pic, the top one is the cheapy. The test line is supposed to be "equal or darker", well if I'd have only done that there's no way I'd have thought it was a positive opk!

OMG you're so right you would not of realised you had OV if you had stuck to cheapies, I use saliva microscope, charting,CM, and I have managed to get pos on my cheap ov tests and got pregnant...I just can't keep them :( they keep ending in Chemicals :( x


----------



## Baby.Love12

That is crazy insane, makes me wonder how many of mine have been wrong!


----------



## Supersmiler

I know, crazy! If this cycle doesn't work am going to start temping. Well, fingers crossed we will get those sticky, sticky beans ladies! All we have left is hope, so let's be hopeful, whoop whoop! Bring on the BFP's for us all x


----------



## Button#

Yup let's hope we're all off to first tri this month.


----------



## Soanxious

Im so happy for one of the girls in another room.. she has just got a BFP and is due same time I would be if this one stuck.. but think mine is a chemical girls.. so fed up :cry: this will be 4th since oct :( x


----------



## darkriver

I think I might have my bfp. Got a faint pink line this morning.


----------



## Button#

Soanxious - sorry you're having such a rough time, fingers crossed you're wrong and this turns out to be your rainbow.

Darkriver - congratulations! Fingers crossed this is your sticky bean.


----------



## darkriver

Just took an early test and faint line on there too. But its not thick should I be worried?


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations darkriver. How many dpo are you?


----------



## Nikki1979

Soanxious - praying that its not a chemical. Do you know the reason why you are having chemicals. After my chemical last week, my GP decided to send me to a ob/gyn for testing to see why its not sticking. Hope we both get sticky babies. I am frustrated as well and sometimes wonder if it will happen or not.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations dark river xx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Nikki, just had my 4th Cehmical, temp drop and now :bfn: :cry: xx

They sent me to ob and she said it's just bad luck... as I have had 3 babies earlier in life it cant be anything to do with my body attacking them but was going to test me as long as I didnt get pregnant this cycle as you need so many weeks being pregnant free from having tests done to see if I needed to take aspirin, but I already started taking aspirin so now It can't be that, she does not think it can be anything else and as I am 41 she does not seem to want to do any other tests either :( x


----------



## ab75

Sorry soanxious xx


----------



## cutieq

Congrats dark river.

Out of curiosity, what kind of tests can they run? I've only had one CP so I don't feel like my doc would so much, but I'm curious what they test for.

10dpo today. Ready to see what next week holds, but I have no urge to test. Already pushing back my test date to avoid heartbreak. I'm normally a pretty positive patty but this cycle seems too regular. Sore boobs and back pains can always just be AF.


----------



## Soanxious

They test to see if your body makes blood clots that can cause the fetus problems implanting or if your body is attacking it etc. If you have not had children they run tons of tests, like chromosomes with mum n dad etc but as im old my ob does not seem to want to run any tests apart from some kind of one that would only be positive if I had never had kids as it can't happen just later in life... she thinks it may just be bad luck.. 

OH is happy to keep trying as long as I want to so thats the main thing. x

Don't forget most women suffer a chemical at some point but apparently its not normal to have more than 3 one after another like me :( x

I would try and hold out for as long as you can hun.. I wont ever test early again.. it hurts too much x


----------



## cutieq

Got it. Thanks! 

May will be one year since AF returned after Depo. If I have no luck by June, I'm going to ask my doc to check me and hubby out. 

After being 9 days late last cycle (after MC) and as much as 5 days a previous cycle (used epo) I have a decent control over testing. 

I'm a digital test feen and those are too pricey for me to poas too soon. I used internet cheapies once and the line spotting drove me bananas!


----------



## Supersmiler

Huge congrats dark river, exciting times!!!!!

So sorry Soanxious, I can't even imagine how hard it must be having your hopes dashed like that, fingers crossed next month brings a sticky bean for you. It's so sad how innocent we once were, before we entered the world of miscarriages and chemical pregnancies, when we tested on the day we were late and we're thrilled to see a BFP and think that everything would be all ok. I guess it just makes the rainbow ones that extra bit special.

Cutieq, well done for staying strong, good luck when you do test, fx for you xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Darkriver FX it gets Darker Tom!!!


----------



## darkriver

It isnt looking good. Its not getting darker :(


----------



## Sis4Us

I know that feeling ALL to well FX u make it past AF date!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Darkriver hope your lines get darker. Maybe you just need a few more days for hcg to build up. Good Luck!!


----------



## darkriver

The witch got me :(. I was cramping last night so I knew she was coming.


----------



## ab75

Sorry darkriver xx


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry darkriver :hugs:


----------



## Button#

So sorry dark river.


----------



## Soanxious

So sorry Darkriver :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Dark river :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Hate that darkriver. AF is due for me today and I'm starting to cramp a bit so I think she's coming :( I had high hopes this cycle for my BFP. I wanted to tell my hubby on his birthday. I guess now I just wait for her to show up


----------



## Baby.Love12

Sorry to hear darkriver


----------



## Supersmiler

So sorry darkriver x

Hoping AF stays away for you cutieq x

Happy Easter everyone, this is the month of new beginnings, bring on the BFP's for us all. Hope you are all well and full of chocolate x


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie it could be implantation cramps hun x


----------



## Mrs W 11

^^ could defo be!! How many dpo are you? X


----------



## cutieq

Mrs W 11 said:


> ^^ could defo be!! How many dpo are you? X

I'm about 16 or 17DPO. CD32. Sounds crazy when I type that I'm not testing :shrug: I'm a fraidy cat :wacko:


----------



## Nikki1979

Cutie do you usually cramp before AF? 
I don't so last cycle when I starting getting cramps, I knew something was up. 
FXed that its implantation cramping.

How are you feeling soanxious?


----------



## cutieq

Nikki1979 said:


> Cutie do you usually cramp before AF?
> I don't so last cycle when I starting getting cramps, I knew something was up.
> FXed that its implantation cramping.
> 
> How are you feeling soanxious?

minutes after saying I'm not gonna test, I get light-headed in Walmart so I pick up the test. 

I attached for kicks, but there's nothing there. I normally get cramps, but it normally lasts all day and then AF shows. These cramps are on and off, so it seems a wee bit different. We shall see! this was evening urine and I've had a lot of water today, so I'm slightly hopeful. On the opposite, I feel like I should have some sort of line by now, even if it's faint.
 



Attached Files:







image-2.png.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Baby.Love12

I see something


----------



## Button#

I can hardly ever see lines on blue dye tests when I'm on my phone. Good luck though. Hope AF stays away.


----------



## Soanxious

Nikki, I am ok thanks, I have been decorating my livingroom all weekend so not had time to dwell on mc, now OH is back in work and im left alone it started to get sad, but I have to believe this happened because something was wrong, but its my 4th chemical now but I am still hoping for a miracle xx

Cutie you tested!! I can never tell with those blue tests, I only test with pinks. Cant you get pink ones? frer? x Plus this was evening test.. get a pink one and save FMU :) x Good luck!! x


----------



## Nikki1979

Keeping busy does keep your mind off things. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon soanxious. 

Cutie - how long is your luteal phase usually? 

Last cycle when I had my chemical, I thought my frer tests were faulty so had called to complain..today in the mail I got a 3 pack of frers as a compensation. will definitely come in handy :)


----------



## Soanxious

Nikki its sad getting a positive then nothing isnt it :( you feel high...then the low hits you :( xx 

how good is that getting freebies? :) x


----------



## cutieq

Glad this is a vent cry thread. Bfn this morning on a digital. Giving up hope for this cycle. Hoping AF shows up soon. I'm kinda upset with myself for testing :( getting AF is a much easier way for me to accept I'm not pregnant compared to seeing those words. However, it is somewhat relieving to know I can stop hoping and just wait for AF. We'll get there ladies and Fx for those stil waiting to find out this cycle!


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie :hugs: im so sorry hun, maybe the blue dye is naff and digitals need a very strong test to show up.. wait a few more days and if AF still not shown then test again? Either way I hope you have your answer soon x


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> Cutie :hugs: im so sorry hun, maybe the blue dye is naff and digitals need a very strong test to show up.. wait a few more days and if AF still not shown then test again? Either way I hope you have your answer soon x

Maybe. Anything's possible. I was 9 days late last cycle after my chemical so I'm just gonna let nature take its course. I can't see another not pregnant on a test :(


----------



## Soanxious

Aww hun.. :hugs: xx

I have just been reading up in other threads and came across this... N-Acetyl cysteine its supposed to work wonders so I have just ordered some xx


----------



## cutieq

My friend just texted me her bold BFP. Off bc for one month and doesn't even want to be pregnant. Insert vent and cry here :(


----------



## outdoorgirl23

We have been TTC for a few months now. I had a mc last month and so i'm waiting for another BFP. I get so upset when I see my friends are pregnant or women that are pregnant at the store. I just want a baby so bad. I know that my time is going to come. TTC baby #1


----------



## outdoorgirl23

cutieq said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> Cutie :hugs: im so sorry hun, maybe the blue dye is naff and digitals need a very strong test to show up.. wait a few more days and if AF still not shown then test again? Either way I hope you have your answer soon x
> 
> Maybe. Anything's possible. I was 9 days late last cycle after my chemical so I'm just gonna let nature take its course. I can't see another not pregnant on a test :(Click to expand...

I hear ya I hate when AF visits or when I see that BFN....


----------



## darkriver

I think what bothers me is me and my sister all got pregnant at the same time. My ls had to have an abortion on medical grounds, I had a mc and my older sister who already struggles with the boys she has is pregnant again. My mum told me she is having another boy and I feel like its a twist in the gut. Now I have to wait six months until we are ready for baby 2 and it really hurts.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh nooooo cutie... I would feel sick to the stomach and so angry..why come off bc if she does not want a baby? Does she know you ttc? thats so cruel of her if she does. x

Oh thats so sad Darkriver :( :hugs: why do you have to wait 6 months? x


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> Oh nooooo cutie... I would feel sick to the stomach and so angry..why come off bc if she does not want a baby? Does she know you ttc? thats so cruel of her if she does. x
> 
> Oh thats so sad Darkriver :( :hugs: why do you have to wait 6 months? x

She actually got off thinking that she would track and chart and just not have sex when she was fertile. She wanted to get the bc out of her system so she wouldn't have trouble when she is ready. She knows I'm ttc but knows nothing about how long, the mc, etc. it does hurt a lot, mainly because of her reaction to it..ex) praying the test is wrong or that her period comes on. Total slap in the face - not intentional but still knowing what we go through on these threads it's sickening to hear someone think like that. 

Darkriver, I feel your pain.


----------



## Soanxious

:hugs: cutie xx


----------



## Nikki1979

soanxious - I agree chemicals are like a slap in the face. It gives such a high when you see 2 lines and then next day its all gone. Even if you are pregnant for just one, in that one day you have dreamt about a lot of things like whether its a girl or boy or how you are going to announce it to everyone etc. 

Cutie - some people have it so easy don't they? Life is cruel..it takes away from ones that really want and appreciate it and gives it to the ones that don't care. :Hugs:. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Button#

Cutie that must be hard.


----------



## cutieq

AF came this morning. Back to cd1 for another try! 

My friends comments are annoying but now that AF is here it doesn't hurt as bad because I know I get my chance again! I really wouldn't trade places with her right now. I can't imagine not wanting one and finding out you're pregnant. 

Testing OPK and using preseed this cycle. 

As always thanks for your support and hugs ladies.


----------



## ab75

Good luck for new cycle cutie xx


----------



## Soanxious

Your just a few days behind me again Cutie :hugs: WE WILL get our SHBFP's soon xx 

Im using opk,saliva microscope, conceive plus and mooncup same as last cycle. xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies I'm in, waiting for a bfp! 

We doin out in early February that we were pregnant, with a mixed family of 5 babies already we had decided we wanted to enjoy a bundle of joy that shared both of us. We started trying in June 2012 and got our bfp in February this year... We were so excited. After 10 yes 10 hpt' see made an appointment with the Dr. We were about 5 weeks he said and told us that we would wait til mid march for first bloods and scan. Walking out of his office with my head held high and my hand being held by the most wonderful man in the world I thought... What else could I want!?

So the weeks past and we went for our scan so very excited and waiting to see our baby's heart beating away only to see an empty sac that measured only 5w6d, we were heart broken. The Dr said I must of given him the wrong date from my LMP, I did not! 
So we had waited a week and then I began to bleed with no pain and he put me on bed rest. We went in for a scan a week after the nleeding had started and my uterus was back to normal as though our baby was never there. Dr said over a phone call that I need not see him as scan shows that there's nothing left so thank you see you soon. No appointment for checkup nothing. 

It's now been 4 weeks and 1 day today and we have been ttc from the moment the bleeding stopped. Which was April 1st. I'm waiting on the visit from af but hoping no to get it :). We have been busy in trying and hope that the "super fertile after a loss" applies to us and we caught the egg this first time. 

I'm truly sorry for all of you who have had to experience the loss of a baby.
Sticky baby dust to us all!!

Thank you for the chance to share my story and make friends what a wonderful forum this is :hugs:

Always hopeful xo


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome bush mamma, I hope you were lucky this cycle and sorry for your loss :hugs:

Sorry cutie but good luck in your new cycle xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Welcome Blushmumma! Sorry for your lost praying for a BFP in the future!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

So sorry cutie :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Welcome bushmumma :flower: I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you get you get your bfp and rainbow baby soon. Lots and lots of baby :dust:


----------



## cutieq

Somehow I find myself the sounding board for my friend that got pregnant in one month and wasn't even trying!!!! She had her first appt and is so far from being over the moon. Here I find myself convincing her it's ok to be happy and ok to be scared. When I want to scream do you know how many women would trade places with you?!?!! Plus, She knows I'm trying. This will be an interesting 9 months.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Cutie this must be so hard for you :( x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Cutie some people can be so insensitive :hugs: I'm sorry. My best friend is the same, she is pregnant and was due 3 weeks after me with my mmc baby and she knows what happened to me. Yet she still moans to me about how hard her pregnancy is and.... Wait for it...... How disappointed she is to be having another girl and not a boy arghhhhhh!!!!! 

As for me, another temp rise today so pretty sure I am 2 dpo. Happy days.


----------



## Soanxious

Mrs W that's so hard for you too.. how can people be upset with sex of a baby? I always found out what I was having when I had my 3 with my ex, I didn't want to know on my last one but my ex husband did, I didn't care as long as healthy, and when I eventually get to have a baby this time with my OH neither of us want to know what it is until it is born :) We are happy either way. :)

FX you catch your egg :) x


----------



## Soanxious

How old is everyone here? im 41... 42 in December xx


----------



## ab75

I agree, i have 2 girls and i wouldn't mind what number 3 is,as long as its healthy xx


----------



## ab75

I will be 39 in June xx


----------



## Nikki1979

I will be 35 in 5 days :)


----------



## Soanxious

both youngsters in my eyes lol xxxx


----------



## ab75

Lol,you are only 3 years ahead of me xx


----------



## Soanxious

Anyone is a youngster if they are younger than me ;) x


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Hope everyone is well! Ok ladies what day is positive? Also did I do enough BD'ing we BD'd cycle days 8,9,11,13,14 & 16?
 



Attached Files:







OPKs for April.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Button#

I'm 31.

Hope you caught that egg Mrs W.

Bit of a sad day here. My friend who told me she was pregnant just after my mc has just miscarried as well. I was really envious of her being pregnant and now she has to go through this heartbreak as well.


----------



## Soanxious

I would say CD 15 looks pos to me, and the days you have BD you would get no better chance of catching that egg.. You have done enough to catch it!! FX for a BFP soon xxx


----------



## ab75

Sorry about your friend button xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Button that's sad, we are human and we will feel things even if we know it is wrong, don't feel bad for feeling envious..its a natural reaction. Sad time though.. you both have each other to comfort though so that's a good thing..to have someone. x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - Thank you for the encouragement, I really need it. I appreciate your insight on the BDing because I was getting a little worried. How are you doing?


----------



## brighteyez73

Sorry about your friend button :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Im ok Brighteyez... was sad after having the chemical but im trying to look forward. :)

Sperm live for a few days, so you have BD enough to get to the egg... so I think you stand an excellent chance of catching it :) FX hun xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm 33. I'm usually the oldest in most threads so its weird to be one of the youngest! 

Bright I can't see well enough on my iPad to see the lines on the opks. Do you temp at all? It sounds like you've got it well covered anyway!! 

Oh button, how sad. Soanxious is right we are only human and it's natural to feel envious. Someone recently said to me (on here) that we should never compare ourselves to others because life is like a game of snakes and ladders. You were envious of your friend being pregnant after you had just mc but now she has mc and you might get pregnant again soon while she struggles and then she will be envious of you. You just never know what it around the corner, good or bad so it's best to focus on yourself, although that isn't easy! 

Xx


----------



## Supersmiler

So sorry Button, that's really crappy. At least you can help her through this which I'm sure she'll appreciate.

FX for you brighteyez

I'm 33 too MrsW!

I'm on 8dpo I think so just counting down the days now...


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Mrs. W. and Supersmiler!!

I am 36 will be 37 in May. I am on CD 16 praying this is my cycle for a BFP

BFP dust for everyone.:dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - I understand I had a miscarriage in December 13'. I was 4 months pregnant and baby heart stopped. It is scary and sad. But I believe you will have your rainbow baby soon.:hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

:hugs: Brighteyze..so sorry to hear about you being 4 months when you lost your baba :hugs:

I have a feeling we will all get our rainbows xx

Now I feel OLD! Im the oldest in here!! EEK!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - thanks. Don't feel old, you're only as old as you feel.. So feel 25. LOL, I feel like it all the time lol :happydance:


----------



## Soanxious

Well I feel 39 at bedtime.. as I have a toyboy aged 39 hahaha!! xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hahaha you are funny


----------



## Soanxious

;) lol... He's fallen asleep.. im wide awake.. think I am draining him of his youth ;) xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - that's right drain him.. See you are young!:haha:


----------



## cutieq

32!


----------



## cutieq

Finally feeling a little better mentally. I'm actually envious of my friend for getting pregnant so easily but not envious of her emotions right now. She's scared silly and doesn't know how to feel ending up pregnant and not trying. I can't imagine not being stoked after getting a BFP! I don't fault her fears but I also wish she could realize how lucky she is. Ready for my rainbow! (Also ready to test for OPK!) I really think we Dtd too much lol I'm gonna find some excuses to go every other day this time.


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie have you tried conceive plus? im using that and my mooncup :) helps the sperm last longer and travel better xx


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> Cutie have you tried conceive plus? im using that and my mooncup :) helps the sperm last longer and travel better xx

Nope! I saw conceive plus but was afraid they would take my money! What's a mooncup?


----------



## Soanxious

Take your money?? Mooncup is what usa calls a diva cup :) https://www.mooncup.co.uk/
https://divacup.com/
you can google on how the help ttc too xxxx


----------



## cutieq

I may be thinking about the wrong product. I thought you have your bank card and they send you stuff monthly. I read some bad reviews but I could have the wrong product. I will check out the cup!


----------



## Soanxious

Nooo... Conceive plus is like preseed a sperm friendly lubricant that helps the sperm swim and live a little longer.. I used it last cycle as I had not BD much around ov I thought I had missed it... but used conceive plus and my mooncup and I think it helped them to live a little longer.. people are using it and other conceive lubricants.. click the link in my signature.. you will see the vote and what people have been using to get pregnant xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thought I would share beginning of ferning with my saliva microscope.

I got pos opk this morning.
 



Attached Files:







salivatest1.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cutieq

Yay for positive OPK soanxious. I'm hoping to get mine soon!!


----------



## Soanxious

Well hopefully not too soon for you Cutie.. hopefully you will around day 12.. that means luscious lining to welcome baby :D xx


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, I haven't checked in for a while now! Congrats to those who have gotten BFPs!! And welcome to our new ladies. :flower:

Soanxious, I'm so truly sorry that you had another CP. :( Hugs to you sweetie. The next one will be sticky!

GL to those who are about to O! Catch that eggie, girls! 

AFM, I'm going all out this cycle... Its my first cycle with an RE, and I just decided to go for it all with a medicated/monitored cycle and IUI. I took Femara days 3-7, just did the trigger shot last night, and we're scheduled for IUI tomorrow morning. My RE says since I conceived a few months ago, that's one of the biggest hurdles they have w/their patients, is not knowing whether they can even conceive or not. So knowing that I conceived recently, she seems to think I'll be prego in no time. I have a lot of hope for this cycle. :) Praying that I'll see a BFP again very soon. And praying for everyone on this thread as well. :flower:


----------



## ab75

Good luck ERosePW xx


----------



## Soanxious

Erose that is amazing.!!I hope that you get your SHBFP soon then :D x


----------



## Nikki1979

Good Luck erose <3


----------



## cutieq

Good luck!!


----------



## ab75

10dpo today. Got a pulling at top of right thigh,had crampy feeling in right ovary yday morning. Going to buy frer later. So hope that this is it xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oooo AB FX for a :bfp: x


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed for you ab!


----------



## ab75

10dpo


----------



## Soanxious

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR :bfp: !!!!! xxx

10 dpo? thats one hell of a strong line!!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## ab75

I know and it was after a 3 hour hold and a huge decaff latte. So hoping this one sticks xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh that one looks like it's there to stay for 9 months.. yay!!!!!!


----------



## ab75

Thanks xx


----------



## Supersmiler

Well, I've been counting down the days, why is it that from 8dpo it goes sooooo slowly!! But I got 3 faint positives yesterday at 12dpo, 2 on a clear blue and 1 on a FRER, then today I got a BFP on a clear blue digi. Feels really surreal, a mixture of relief, cautiousness and apprehension, so different from the last time, now I know that it doesn't always go to plan :( but here's hoping that it's a sticky bean. Seeing my doctor in a few days, so we'll see what she recommends to keep it sticky! Also, had no cramping, no implantation bleeding, no real symptoms at all, so if you're symptom spotting don't worry if you don't have any. The other thing this cycle was I checked my opks with a digi of test too, I would have missed the egg if I'd only used the cheap opks. Also have been on metformin for my last 4 cycles so maybe that helped. Who knows?!!

Rose, fingers crossed for you with the IUI, hope you get a BFP very soon!

Ab75 congrats on your BFP too!!!!!!!!!

Soanxious and cutie and all the other ladies who are either waiting to ov or counting down the days, don't ever give up hope. Hope is all we have and you have to cling onto it!!! 

I will continue to stalk this thread and this section, even though I've only posted a few times on b&b it has been a huge help since my MMC in December, there are so many ladies on this thread and others who'll never know how much reading about what they're going through has helped, thank you so much x


----------



## ab75

Congrats supersmiler. And thanks xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh that is totally amazing Supsersmiler!!!!!! Yay!!!! another :bfp: 

And thank you. x


----------



## Button#

Congrats supersmiler and ab!


----------



## brighteyez73

AB - Congrats!!!!:bfp::happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Supersmiler - Congrats on the :bfp::happydance::baby:


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - :hi: how are you doing?


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya Brighteyze.. Im good.. currently Ov according to opks.. so wearing my OH out.. lol.. 

How are you hun? :) x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - LOL that right wear him out!!! I am doing ok just waiting to test. This is the hardest time of the cycle. Do you think my temps look ok?


----------



## Soanxious

Yes hun your temps are looking good... maybe a possible implantation dip?.. how many dpo will you test? or waiting for AF day? 

I am not sure when I will test.. after yet another Chemical I may possibly wait till af due date..it will be really tough.. x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - thanks, I think I will wait until af due which is between May 8-10th. I get so sad when I BFN's.


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah its an upsetting anxious time... what have you been up to otherwise?


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - Nothing much getting ready for DJ and myself birthday cruise next month, working and bonding with my children.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh a cruise? I would love to go one of those.. that sounds lovely.. what if you're pregnant? sea sickness and morning sickness? ;)


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - you would love it. LOL that would be a mess. But I would still go, we planned to go April last year but my father in-law passed so we rescheduled it for our birthdays.


----------



## Supersmiler

Thank you ladies, good luck Brighteyez for when you test. Is it weird that I haven't thrown any of my tests away, I don't want to throw them out in case something happens and it's all I have left of this bean. Am taking each day as it comes x


----------



## Soanxious

Brighteyze you will have a wonderful time :) when are you going? :)

Supersmiler.. I am exactly the same... I have all my pos tests from all my chemical pregnancies, they are in my bedside drawer.. I even carry the first test from last october with me in my handbag.. I would be 8 months now :( that was a very strong line... and came as a total shock when I mc. x So it's normal to keep hold of the tests x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - We are leaving May 25th, so I have been shopping for clothes and bathing suits. Also, I have been trying to lose some pounds before we go. So far I have lost 6lbs.:happydance: LOL 

Supersmiler - I agree that its normal. I keep my test with me as well and pictures of it all in my phone. I still have sonogram pictures in my wallet, phone and my car driverside visor. Some think I am crazy and having a hard time dealing but it these things that are helping me cope. It devastated me but I have been taking it one day at a time and some days are worst than others but that is ok and normal. But that is what we are here, for when things seem hard to deal with you can get support for us. I know it helps me alot. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Thats so true Brighteyez... xx

And well done on losing the lbs :D 24 days to go!!! :D


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanixous - Yes 24 days to go and 10 more pounds to lose. How I dont know LOL but I am going to keep doing it until the day before I leave Fx


----------



## Soanxious

hey.. if you dont get pregnant this cycle.. maybe you will after the weight loss and cruise.. and you can name the baby Cruise hahaha!!! x


----------



## brighteyez73

LOL....that would be wonderful!! I would name it Cruise Bahamas Parris! It will be the end of my fertile week when we leave I think it says I am fertile 17th -24th according to PT or the 19th - 26th according to FF so I will see, maybe a baby will be made on the cruise.


----------



## Soanxious

What a special wonderful way to make a longed for baby!! :D


----------



## Supersmiler

A cruise baby would be amazing!!!!

Thanks for your replies ladies, am going to keep everything this time. It's good to have things to remember. I look at my old ultrasound pics when I'm feeling sad too, it does help. Fingers crossed for you ladies, bring on the BFP's xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Yes it would be really special.


----------



## cutieq

Cruise baby sounds awesome! Enjoy!!! You'll be relaxed and with your honey - sounds like the perfect recipe!


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - Hello how are you? I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## cutieq

I'm well. Insanely hopeful for this cycle. May makes one year I've had regular cycles after Depo. I go to the doctor next month for an eval if we don't get it this time. I had a chemical in feb and have been itching to get pregnant since then. Preseed and testing for OPK this time around so Fx crossed!


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - Fx for you! I hope this cycle is your BFP, I am 6DPO now and can't wait to see how this cycle ends!!!


----------



## luvsgreen

Hello Everyone!

I hope you don't mind if I join in. I am so sorry to hear about all the losses and struggles and wish everyone lot's of luck getting a BFP!

Here is my story.

I am 38 years old and am TTC. I have 4 kiddos with a previous partner, my oldest is 18 and youngest is 12. My husband has no children and would like to have at least one. We have been pregnant twice and have lost both. One at 12 weeks and the other at 8 (both D &C's) and were referred to an RE after the last one in Jan 2014. After our testing we found out that I have a high TSH (3.9), low ovarian reserve and I also had a polyp removed on March 14. My next cycle, my RE started me on 50 mg of clomid and I am currently at 14 DPO. I have been a little test crazy and have gotten all BFN's (my last one on 12 DPO) and have decided not to test again until I am late which my AF is due on 5/4. I feel like there is no one that I can talk to about all these issues I am having and thought this would be a great way to talk to others about all of our struggles. Plus, these last few days of waiting are killing me.


----------



## brighteyez73

Luvsgreen - Welcome, sorry for your lost! We all know that feeling oh to well. This is a great place to get support, we are here for each other. Testing gives all of us anxiety. Sad to say but it's normal and ok. You will get your rainbow baby along with the rest of us soon!!:hugs:


----------



## luvsgreen

Thanks so much, brighteyez73! It is just nice to chat with people that know what your going through.


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your losses Luvsgreen.


----------



## Button#

Totally agree a cruise baby would be brilliant brighteyez!


----------



## brighteyez73

Button - if I'm out this month than hopefully it does be a cruise baby. I dont think I am going to temp or OPK or anything just take off but not take off from ttc. I just wanna be relaxed and enjoy myself instead of worrying if I woke up to temp or have I ovulated yet? So maybe that will be the trick no worries and relaxation for a BFP!


----------



## Button#

Sounds like a brilliant plan.


----------



## ab75

Hi luvsgreen, sorry for your losses. Hope you get your sticky soon xx


----------



## Soanxious

Luvsgreen sorry for your losses.. welcome to the madhouse that is full of support also... hopefully you will find a :bfp: soon :)

there are some getting pregnant tips in my link that is in my signature to maybe help with whatever dr's give you :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Luvsgreen, I am so sorry for your losses. Will you be taking anything to get your tsh down? In Australia it says up to 5 is normal but according to the research I have done between 1-2 is recommended for ttc. Praying you get your sticky bfp soon


----------



## Soanxious

I got my crosshairs.. im 3dpo :D


----------



## Button#

Yay!


----------



## cutieq

Yay soanxious!!! I created a monster :( probably 4+ days before O and hubby is killing me lol


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie :haha: hey he is putting 110% effort into this baby making... lol... Don't knock it haha!! Enjoy!! :D


----------



## luvsgreen

Thanks so much Nikki1979 and Soanxious! 

Nikki1979- Yes, my RE said that your TSH needs to be 2.5 or under to maintain a pregnancy and I have been taking meds for this for about 3 months now. It is now at 1.5. I only have 3 more days until I test. It is driving me crazy!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone this morning?

Soanxious - Yayyy for the crosshairs:thumbup::happydance:!!! My temp went down a little today so I am getting discouraged about this cycle. :cry: I had a moment this morning, got really sad and depressed thinking about my Kyle his due date was 6/7/14. But I am trying to get it together.


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Brighteyze xx my baby would be born 17th June it was my 1st mc its hard :( xx

It's not over till :witch: arrives xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanixous - it is hard. And I am trying to be positive and not get to down but it is all I think about. I needing a that cruise a distraction right away and like I need air to breathe.


----------



## Soanxious

I know what you mean hun... Im decorating my new house from top to bottom to take my mine off it all. xxx


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> Cutie :haha: hey he is putting 110% effort into this baby making... lol... Don't knock it haha!! Enjoy!! :D

He got me twice today! We're out of town this weekend. Hopefully I can get a break. I haven't gotten my positive O yet and I don't want him to use up all the sperm troopers!


----------



## Soanxious

I read that it does not reduce the amount of sperm.. so enjoy.. or are you wanting a break? [email protected] getting you twice ;) Have a nice weekend though :D


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> I read that it does not reduce the amount of sperm.. so enjoy.. or are you wanting a break? [email protected] getting you twice ;) Have a nice weekend though :D

I'm ok with no break. We're not doing so to ttc - it's pretty genuine horndogness lol I just don't want it to impact ttc at all


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - I agree with Soanixous, I think it fine. Enjoy honey!!!


----------



## allaloneagain

Hello.
This is my second month trying after my M/C in February. 
My levels weren't going up the way they were supposed to. It was at 3400 then two days later it was 4100. I M/C on the 25th Feb the day before my little brother's birthday. I had to tell him on his birthday thst he wasn't going to be an uncle anymore. Then two days later I found out my best friend wss pregnant. So it hit hard. 
My cycle didn't change it arrived on time after my M/C. I was due for af on the 26th on April but it hasn't arrived yet. I know I ovluated on the 13th. I am having all the same symptoms as before. So hopefully I have a sticky one this time. 

Trying for #1 
25/2/2014 :angel:


----------



## brighteyez73

All - Hello welcome :hugs: sorry to hear about your lost. Here you will find support and encouragement. We all have been there!


----------



## cutieq

allaloneagain said:


> Hello.
> This is my second month trying after my M/C in February.
> My levels weren't going up the way they were supposed to. It was at 3400 then two days later it was 4100. I M/C on the 25th Feb the day before my little brother's birthday. I had to tell him on his birthday thst he wasn't going to be an uncle anymore. Then two days later I found out my best friend wss pregnant. So it hit hard.
> My cycle didn't change it arrived on time after my M/C. I was due for af on the 26th on April but it hasn't arrived yet. I know I ovluated on the 13th. I am having all the same symptoms as before. So hopefully I have a sticky one this time.
> 
> Trying for #1
> 25/2/2014 :angel:

Fx for a sticky!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey Op, I know I am really late on a reply but I wanted to wish you the best of luck. I am really sorry for your loss, but keep your hopes up!!!

One more thing, what exactly do you mean about a blockage in your tubes? I never really heard of this before and was wondering if anyone could explain it to me please! ^^


----------



## Soanxious

Hello All and welcome.. sorry to hear about your loss.. hopefully you will test soon and get that :bfp: :) FX and GL


----------



## xAmy

Hi again everyone! Hope you're all well :)

Just looking for a second opinion here if you guys could take a look at the photo i'm going to attach.. 

I had an ERPC on the 8th of April, all went well and no bleeding afterwards. We BD'd on the 13th, 5 days later (OH is living away at the moment for work so it was just this one time). A few days later I had some pinky/brownish discharge it lasted about 2 days, I thought it may have been AF showing up again but it went away quickly.

I decided to use a HPT on the 28th, looked negative although I think I can see a very very faint line on it (not visible in picture).
2 days later I tested again on the 2nd of May and again there's a faint line but a little darker this time. The picture was taken a few hours after testing, the line wasn't even as visible as it is now right after testing it got darker after about 3 hours.

Could this be left over hormones? I know more than likely it is, but then again it could be a new pg? 

https://oi61.tinypic.com/3499phz.jpg


----------



## Soanxious

It may be an evap? how about testing again and taking the test out of casing to take a photo :) and maybe post here... people will vote and give advice more often than it cna here in forums.. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/

Good Luck!!!! :D


----------



## Soanxious

Im so emotional today :cry:


----------



## ab75

Soanxious, hope you are ok. You'll get your sticky soon xx


----------



## Soanxious

Dunno what's wrong with me, not normally like this :( Thanks x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - I am feeling the same way today! Whats wrong? My temp drop a little again today.:cry: I cried all yesterday afterwork. And mostly this morning. Feels comforting to know that I'm not the only one. But sad that we are going through this. Hopefully we will get our sticky bean.


----------



## xAmy

*hugs your way soanxious*

Thanks for your reply, i had posted over there too and as you suggested evap is winning the vote.. I think i'm seeing things that aren't there because i'm looking for a positive..


----------



## Soanxious

I think after 4 losses its eventually sinking in it may not be a sticky one for me... so im all emotional.. im sorry your temps are still dropping brighteyze :( but hey it maybe Baby Cruise ;) xxx

Amy im sorry it maybe an evap... have you got more tests to test again in the morning? and possibly a pink test? xx


----------



## xAmy

Hope you feel better soon Soanxious must be tough for you after 4 losses :( I feel bad after only one so I can't even imagine how hard 4 losses were but try stay positive it will happen for you, hopefully soon! :) Fx for you :) 

I picked up some pink tests on the way home from work, I found them more accurate and easier to judge by first time around.. Just tested when i got home and there's not even a hint of a +line - BFN :(


----------



## Soanxious

Aww im sorry :( x


----------



## cutieq

Sorry for your bfn xamy. Soanxious it's ok to be down. We're so strong and hold it all together and endure it all cycle after cycle. It can take a toll. Find some fun today to maybe take your brain off ttc. Hugs


----------



## Soanxious

We done the Gardening Cutie... so worn out.. its hard work.. moved in a week before christmas and the previous people that lived here let the gardens grown whild front and back.. so its been very hard work and covered in moss and weeds.. so been killing them over last 2 weeks so had to cut and scrape weeds etc... we cant wait to goto sleep lol.. xx


----------



## cutieq

We did the same last weekend. I'm obsessed with my flowers now. Makes me feel like I'm successfully growing something lol


----------



## Soanxious

Well im just killing my garden.. LITERALLY!!! this weed killer literally kills everything.. turns it black.. and you have to rake it after 2 weeks.. its still black brown out there instead of green.. but all the nasty stuff is dying.. so I would say within 4/5 weeks it will look a million times better once all the evidence of the weedkiller has gone.. :) Wish I was at flowers stage like you... I know I wont have them till next yr... at end of day this was such hard work having been neglected for around 5 yrs. xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious darlin... Agree with cutie it's ok to feel shithouse every now and then, gee we have to put a brave face on all the time at least you owe yourself a little down time, surely! Also chin up you will catch that special little eggy that just can't wait to be yours and OH's mini yous!! 

Watch your garden closely, it just maybe what's making you feel even more shitty as it's black and brown instead of with pretty flowers, watch it as it becomes clean and beautiful and your spirits will lift as it does :). So cry, smile, laugh, scream or shout just get that shittiness out!! Once you do I hope you feel heaps better and find that strength that you share with everyone else.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you BM, I have been decorating too so its been busy.. but the most joy is a garden.. thats why wanted this house so much because it had lovely size gardens.. and I knew they needed a lot of work but will make it all the more special when it's done :D x


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious, I hope we can grow our baby's as your garden grows... That would be spectacular!! Here's to hoping this next test does it for us both!! 

I was so scared not to be pregnant but now I'm feeling great and am ready to live my life without letting the TTC take over.. I truly think that if I relax again it's going to happen really soon :). I believe that with all the pressure you feel that you also need to relax my darlin, wish we were closer coz a great girls night out or spa weekend away would work magic for us. 

We may have to pretend online lol


----------



## Bushmumma

Are you enjoying your decorating?? 
I love re-decorating! It gives me a sense of new with old and when life changes so does my house haha xo


----------



## Soanxious

I love decorating, but this house was very badly neglected so instead of a do upper.. it needs more of a demolish and restart LOL.. its hard hard HARD work.. 

Yes shame we didn't live closer for a catch up!! and girlie pamper days.. aww :( 

Would be lovely to have a little one play in my nice garden in a couple of years :( x


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh yes!! I can't wait to teach another of my babies how to ride :), it gives me so much joy to watch my children with our horses and they way the horses respond to the love and care given by them. I can't wait to see the picture of your mini you playing in your most beautiful garden and in your house that you will have out so much time and love into! 

Oh my a pamper weekend with us all together that would be awesome!! Imagine being able to speak to each other without typing!!? Without the time differance that would be sooo cool :)..

So which part of your house are you focused on ATM?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Can I join the virtual on line spa day?! 

Sorry you have been feeling down soanxious :hugs: me too. Really found af arriving tough this month. I feel like it will never happen. It's great you have some decorating and gardening as projects though. I'm thinking maybe I need the same, a big project to do to take my mind of things.


----------



## Bushmumma

Mrs W you are most welcome!!! How great will this be :)..!!!?

I know that having my horses helped me a lot after my loss as they always need me :).. So a project that helps to keep your mind busy and you enjoy could be the perfect solution to relax and let the little sperm just swim easily to catch those little eggys!! 

Aha!! So now we need a name for our virtual online spa day!!

Suggestions? 
Mine is: Some Positive Eggy Relaxation Meditation Spa Day: S.P.E.R.M S.D 

What's your thoughts ladies? Haha lol


----------



## brighteyez73

Bushmumma - Sounds great!


----------



## Soanxious

BM I am focusing 1st on living room.. just the glosswork to do later in week... then kitchen Diner... its painted blood red at mo.. I want Volkswagen campers and beetles wallpaper on one wall and rest all like a 60's retro feel to it :) then downstairs WC then hall stairs landing... bathroom upstairs before I do bedrooms as they are fine at moment :) tons to do..!! 

So you have horses too? do you own a farm?? :) I love horses!! x


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Soanxious, I hope we can grow our baby's as your garden grows... That would be spectacular!! Here's to hoping this next test does it for us both!!
> 
> I was so scared not to be pregnant but now I'm feeling great and am ready to live my life without letting the TTC take over.. I truly think that if I relax again it's going to happen really soon :). I believe that with all the pressure you feel that you also need to relax my darlin, wish we were closer coz a great girls night out or spa weekend away would work magic for us.
> 
> We may have to pretend online lol

That's what I was thinking too. For now my garden is my baby. :)


----------



## Soanxious

Yes MrsW more the merrier :D

Sorry AF got to you :( she is an evil :witch: I am focusing on a lot more to do around the house and garden this cycle so has taken my mine off the TWW a lot more.. so maybe that's a good thing for you to do when you're feeling better :hugs: x

SBBABD Swelly Belly Baby And Bump day as we would all be pregnant with swelly bellies on our spa day!! :D xx I like your name though BM haha! x


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie I was thinking same yesterday... Im having to prepare the ground (uterus) with plenty of things to clean it up and remove bad (vitamins) before I can plant the seeds (Baby) and watch it grow :D xx


----------



## cutieq

I took up running last cycle to pass the time. Focusing on my flowers this time. I think it helps to have something else to focus on! I'm very interested this cycle - apps don't have me ovulating for another 12 days. I always thought I o'd earlier. I'm testing OPK, it was faint two days and now stark white. I'm kind of excited to think that maybe I've been missing it but also nervous that I won't o. I think I will have a virtual and real life spa day lol 

When


----------



## Soanxious

yes it is so much better to focus on things :) I need this spa now I am worn out from decorating and gardening..LOL...

Here is a before and after of my living room.. I moved her a week before Christmas and it was in an awful state.. so now we are doing it up... im putting living room back to cream to get it looking presentable and clean here then later in year put some feature wall into it :)

As for the ovulation im not sure hun how long are your cycles normally??? x
 



Attached Files:







livingroom1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1









livingroom2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soanxious

My front garden had around 4ft of weeds and killer moss suffocating it so I had to put nasty weedkiller down and cut it so looks dead at mo.. but in a few weeks will come back green so I can start to plant shrubs etc in it :)
 



Attached Files:







frontgarden1.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 1









frontgarden2.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soanxious

My back garden had around 4ft grass and weeds...now killer stuff has done job and cut it back... cant wait for it to become green again.. :) yes thats a cemetery in the background.. its dead quiet here lol
 



Attached Files:







backgarden1.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 1









backgarden2.jpg
File size: 77.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soanxious

The people that lived here previously thought this was decorating!! and that it was nice.. well this is not nice..LOL its going to be painted white and the feature wall will have the Volkswagen and will be doing it up 60's retro. Kitchen!!
 



Attached Files:







Kitchen1yuk.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1









volkswagenwallpaper.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> yes it is so much better to focus on things :) I need this spa now I am worn out from decorating and gardening..LOL...
> 
> Here is a before and after of my living room.. I moved her a week before Christmas and it was in an awful state.. so now we are doing it up... im putting living room back to cream to get it looking presentable and clean here then later in year put some feature wall into it :)
> 
> As for the ovulation im
> not sure hun how long are your cycles normally??? x

Normally 31-33 days. Beautiful home!!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh so cycle not too bad then... :)

It will be beautiful this time next year lol x


----------



## cutieq

Anyone cramp before O? I'm having serious cramps, feels like AF. I got a negative OPK this morning so maybe that means it's near?


----------



## Soanxious

OMG this cycle I was cramping like mad then I got a pop on left ovary then stinging and cramping.. I thought I laid a chickens egg!!! xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious your home will be such a beauty once your done the inside, previous owners had taste in their bums! Your garden will be gorgeous!! 
Ah yep horses 5 of them and yeah I live on a farm I drive tractors and machinery and weld and all that kinda stuff.... As my dad owns a cotton farming contract business.... 
Oh 4 dogs too lol! 

I'm loving the name for the spa day, also thought once reading your name was your thinking after we get a BFP I was thinking before.... We should maybe start a thread and invite all that are waiting for a BFP... That would be the SPERM SD.

Once a week or two after we are happy with our news of a SHBFP we could do your swelly bellies spa day? 

What you think? 

Slow I am so busy at home that my garden looks like Soanxious' back drop of a cemetery lol....


----------



## Button#

Love love love the camper van in the kitchen idea.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone today?

Soanxious - I can't wait to see the updated pictures of your yard and home. I am sure it's going to look great!!

I had a little rise in temp this morning. Also horrible cramping, pinching, pulling , burning stabbing and stinging pains on the ride side of my abdomen all yesterday and this morning. I tested this morning and looks like a BFN to me but here it is for your squinting pleasures. LOL
 



Attached Files:







5 5 14 2.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4









5 5 14.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Soanxious - I can't wait to see the updated pictures of your yard and home. I am sure it's going to look great!!
> 
> I had a little rise in temp this morning. Also horrible cramping, pinching, pulling , burning stabbing and stinging pains on the ride side of my abdomen all yesterday and this morning. I tested this morning and looks like a BFN to me but here it is for your squinting pleasures. LOL

I can't see anything quite yet. When is AF due?


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutie - she is due the 10th but I normally get a drop in temp on 10DPO but it was weird to see a rise instead and with the cramping and pinching yesterday and today I decided to test. I Won't test again until Wednesday, also have a gyn appointment on Wednesday too so we will see.


----------



## brighteyez73

Also I just looked again I am not normally a 15 day LP. So I am not sure what's up according to FF AF is due the 10th which seems ok I guess but anothe appt says the 8th another the other one says the 9th. So I really don't know.....I will just have to wait and see which one is right or if they all are wrong LOL


----------



## Soanxious

BM yeah it will look nice when its finished in a yr or two lol Wow you have such a busy life.. I love horses :)
Nice new name for the spa day lol x

Button I wanted something a bit different :D x

Brighteyez I can't see anything yet hun... hopefully soon :D Also FF say I am 6DPO and countdowntopregnancy say I am 5dpo lol x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - They all confuse me sometimes but hey. I won't dismiss either. I use countdown too, I really like that site.


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Also I just looked again I am not normally a 15 day LP. So I am not sure what's up according to FF AF is due the 10th which seems ok I guess but anothe appt says the 8th another the other one says the 9th. So I really don't know.....I will just have to wait and see which one is right or if they all are wrong LOL

I'm in the same boat - 2 different apps with 2 different O dates!


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - I just play it by ear.


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Cutieq - I just play it by ear.

 Yea. I have a doctors appt next month. That will be 1 year since my cycles regulated after depo. I don't want to do anything too serious until I'm forced to lol


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - I completely understand.


----------



## Soanxious

The sun is out and its making me smile :D

How is everyone today :D


----------



## Button#

I'm good, just had a friend round this morning. I had spotting on Sunday but not had any more since. Hoping it's a good sign. Hopefully I'm either pregnant or my cervical abrasion has gone which would also make me happy.


----------



## Soanxious

Ooo sounds like implantation???? FX'd lol.. any symptoms? :D x


----------



## Button#

Bit too early for implantation so more likely ovulation. I normally spot for two weeks leading up to AF and the only time I haven't was when I was pregnant before the mc so I'm hopeful. I'm going to test on Monday as it's OHs birthday and that would be an amazing present, but I'll only be 10dpo so not really expecting much.


----------



## ab75

Good luck button. I got mine at 10dpo on frer.
Hi everyone,hope you are all well xx


----------



## Button#

I've ordered some FRERs off eBay.


----------



## Soanxious

Ooo ov cool.. so lets keep look out on here for next monday then ;) haha!! FX :D x


----------



## cutieq

FX button!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies! How is everyone? Temp drop today so I may be out this cycle. Af hasn't showed up but she is probably on her way.


----------



## Soanxious

your not out till :witch: is here x


----------



## cutieq

driving myself nuts today. I say I'm not going to do this and I do it every time. I've had more cramping pre-O than ever before and feeling really strong pulls and cramps today. got a darker opk this morning, so I think it's coming! At first I was all cool, ovulation, psssh whatever :sleep: and now I'm all like yeaaaaaa go body go and googling fertility foods :( :dohh:

I really want it this time :( 

BD'ing won't be an issue and we're using preseed, so I just need those spermies to get in there and do their magic!!

Chemical in Feb, so my body has had 2 months to regulate. :wacko:


----------



## brighteyez73

I hope not, but it really made me very emotional today. :cry: I was waiting to test today but temp dropped.


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> I hope not, but it really made me very emotional today. :cry: I was waiting to test today but temp dropped.

you're not out yet. FX crossed!!


----------



## Button#

You're not out yet brighteyez!

Cutie - I love your go get it attitude, really hope this is your month.


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie yay!! I had a very painful uncomfortable ov this cycle... I seriously felt like I had popped out a chickens egg with the pain :) 

I used conceive plus which is the same as preeseed :D x

I felt as as determined as you this cycle... Go us!! :D


----------



## brighteyez73

Button & Cutieq - thanks, I thought the temp drop meant done deal.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Soanxious said:


> Cutie yay!! I had a very painful uncomfortable ov this cycle... I seriously felt like I had popped out a chickens egg with the pain :)
> 
> I used conceive plus which is the same as preeseed :D x
> 
> I felt as as determined as you this cycle... Go us!! :D

Chart looks great.. possibly triphasic


----------



## Soanxious

ARGHHHH confused!!! my temps dropped but that's not half of it.. FF went and moved my ov date to following day making me 7dpo today... then I went into countdowntopregnancy and they have moved by ov date to Cd 17 arghhhh confused.com


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> ARGHHHH confused!!! my temps dropped but that's not half of it.. FF went and moved my ov date to following day making me 7dpo today... then I went into countdowntopregnancy and they have moved by ov date to Cd 17 arghhhh confused.com

Ugh, how could it change?? Hopefully you got enough BD in to cover you. It's all so confusing!


----------



## Button#

How confusing Soanxious


----------



## Soanxious

look at what countdowntopregnancy have done today?!>>!!>!>! so not only did FF move me a day countdowntopregnancy have done this and put me to CD 17!!!!
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies!! How are you ladies doing this morning?

Soanixous - wow I don't understand that. That's what I mean some of these apps are so confusing as if we aren't confused enough. When do you feel you ovulated, I think when you felt the pain.


----------



## cutieq

I'm doing ok. Kinda anxious today to know what's going on. My OPK got a little darker yesterday so I was hoping to see a positive this morning. This morning it went back light :(

One app has a fertile window ending on the 8th. The other app has my fertile window ending on the 12th. I'm going to keep testing through the 12th just to see. We've been BD daily so I don't think I would've missed it, but I still want to see the positive so I know for sure. How are you bright?


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - I understand that. I would keep testing to it doesn't hurt anything. And I am sure if you are BDing everyday you won't miss that egg. I am ok temp went up a little but it didn't get me excited because I have had that before and AF still showed the next day or so. I am to scared to test so I didn't this morning, just tested with LH to see if that was the LH surge you get before AF comes and it was negative. Also I experienced some light headedness and a slight headache when I got up this morning. I have a doctors appointment today may I will ask her to test me or just wait to see what temp do tomorrow. What would you do?


----------



## Soanxious

Brighteyze - I would say cd 12 possibly 13 but swayed more to 12... x Test today!!!! lol im excited!!

Cutie test 12 hourly hun for few days x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanixous - I will have doctor do it today. My appointment is at 1pm so I will update you ladies when I get the results. I am so scared and nervous.


----------



## Soanxious

FX'd for u hun.. im praying this is your SHBFP!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok I couldn't hold it I POAS and it looks negative to me. But here it is.
 



Attached Files:







5 7 14 1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2









5 7 14 2.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3









5 7 14 3.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soanxious

Are those tests any good normally? I find best are frer are better... was it saved fmu? x


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope you get your bfp soon bright. X


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - It is SMU. And I don't know they are from wondfo. I didn't want to waste the FRER on negatives. So I was taking these ICs to see if I would get anything. But I will just wait for doctors appointment.


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah.. get dr to test! :D

What time is it with u?


----------



## brighteyez73

It's 11:12am here in Maryland.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh cool.. couple of hours then.. its 4.21pm here un UK :D


----------



## brighteyez73

Wow!! 4pm in the afternoon.


----------



## Soanxious

yes hun :) x


----------



## brighteyez73

Still at doctors just waiting.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck bright x


----------



## Soanxious

U ok Brighteyez? hope all was ok x

Want to see something cute everyone? my Granddaughter dancing so we added Riverdance music hahaha https://instagram.com/p/ntg2iUMwOS/


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanixous - no good news today. She told me to keep testing.


----------



## Soanxious

ok..well temps look really good hun.. :) FX xxx


----------



## FutureBabyG

ok ladies I need your opinions please. i have irregular cycles usually 28-36, average cycle length is 32 days. i have ovulated anywhere from cd 14-23. lutenal phase 12-16 days. i know thats a lot of information, but i would appreciate any thoughts on this month. temp spike yesterday and what i believe to be a possible opk but digital said negative. anyone have opinions on my ff? do you think i ovulated if my temps stay high? or do think the month was anovulatory cycle? do women have a temp rise in a cycle without ovulation present?


----------



## Soanxious

Looks like you may of ov CD 24 FF may give you crosshairs tomorrow or day after.. how often did you test for ov? FX and good luck :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

i test with the cbfm in am and opks in there's afternoon or evening. as they get draker i test three times a day.


----------



## Sis4Us

Any of U Ladies ever have a Flat Line like my chart???

I'm totally confused!!


----------



## Soanxious

No not fully flat like yours but last 4 days were flat.... I've stopped temping now as I was too scared to do it...

Oh and Im 3+4 days pregnant.. when are you testing? x


----------



## Sis4Us

Really I totally missed it as I was just popping in really quick CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

We only had one day of BD on O day so I'm not holding out much hope I'm just so confused by my chart as I've never had this many flat days !!! :shrug:

I know what u mean about scared to temp I couldn't stop temping w my BFP as I wanted to know if something was wrong but my temps didn't say much being on P kept them up I just knew in my mind something was wrong :(


----------



## Soanxious

Sorry to hear about the losses.. its so painful isn't it.

Well I have never had flat temps before but I almost did this cycle.. I just added you to friends on FF im called SoAnxiousTanya in there.. take a look at my chart :)


----------



## Soanxious

Just so scared now.. got cramping and breast pain.. hope its just womb stretching x


----------



## Sis4Us

I had a ton of Cramps last time enough to have an emergency scan so it can b good!! FX

I saw your chart thank U :) I see what u mean by flat temps I usually have a few days flat but not 7!!! :haha:
Hope it's a good sign we will see not holding my breath!!


----------



## Soanxious

thanks hun hoping its womb stretching...

hope u get bfp soon when are u testing?


----------



## Sis4Us

I will test when my temp goes up or I feel the need I know my body pretty well by now I usually get a line by 10dpo so maybe in a few days !!!

We r NTNP since the loss DH is afraid of another I was lucky I sneaked in the one day as he's been traveling for work and even luckier it was Oday!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

I saw your chart Soanxiuos what's going on ??? Hope u are Ok :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

A digital said not pregnant but still got lines

top is today fmu

bottom is afternoon/eve 11dpo

I rang the epau and they said ignore the digital as they dont recommend them and not to buy anymore. so may alter chart.. but to be honest..im thinking its another chemical x

Was just hoping they would be darker :(
 



Attached Files:







piccollage1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 5









piccollage2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sis4Us

I know how u feel I hope things turn around for u soon!!! 
Big :hugs:

I'm here if ya need anything!!!


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious, just saw your post. Keep the faith that the docs are right. You still have lines. *hugs*


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Sisxxx

Thanks Cutie.. xx

took a frer tonight 2 hour hold..
 



Attached Files:







frer2.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bushmumma

Ah I see it, it still looks good huni!! 

Gee I feel shithouse tonight, I'm tired got a shocking annoying headache and my lower belly feels wierd... It's not cramps but more like stretching... Just uncomfortable... Cm is thick white and creamy I sure do hope that I get a good result this test!! 

How you doing cutie??


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Ah I see it, it still looks good huni!!
> 
> Gee I feel shithouse tonight, I'm tired got a shocking annoying headache and my lower belly feels wierd... It's not cramps but more like stretching... Just uncomfortable... Cm is thick white and creamy I sure do hope that I get a good result this test!!
> 
> How you doing cutie??

How am I doing? Bored! The TWW sucks lol. Hubby and I have been spending a lot of time with our flowers and watching nba basketball. I'm super hopeful for this cycle and hope it doesn't let me down! My boobs aren't sore yet and they always get sore after O. Not sure what it means (if anything) but I'm obviously ready to symptom spot lol


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious how are you this morning?


----------



## Soanxious

BM sounding EXCELLENT with symptoms hunny... x

Cutie this is you cycle too!! :D x

I left earlier head was in shed.. ended up taking another blooming test!!!!

I wish I could just STOP POAS!

top today smu 2 hour hold hardly any wee in cup. bottom yesterday

Darkest I got in my pregnancies... but thinking it may still end in chemical as not that strong xxxx
 



Attached Files:







frer6.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for u SoAnxious!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious, I think if it was chemical the line would be gone or fading right? I'm so hopeful for you!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone?

Soanixous - I know I am late but CONGRATS:happydance::yipee:!!!! Your lines look great honey!! I think this is your cycle.:hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks girls.. im praying this little one stays where it is for another 8 months.. im 4 weeks today xx

Brighteyze how are you doing hun? looking forward to the cruise? and they cruise baby? ;) x


----------



## Bushmumma

cutieq said:


> Bushmumma said:
> 
> 
> Ah I see it, it still looks good huni!!
> 
> Gee I feel shithouse tonight, I'm tired got a shocking annoying headache and my lower belly feels wierd... It's not cramps but more like stretching... Just uncomfortable... Cm is thick white and creamy I sure do hope that I get a good result this test!!
> 
> How you doing cutie??
> 
> How am I doing? Bored! The TWW sucks lol. Hubby and I have been spending a lot of time with our flowers and watching nba basketball. I'm super hopeful for this cycle and hope it doesn't let me down! My boobs aren't sore yet and they always get sore after O. Not sure what it means (if anything) but I'm obviously ready to symptom spot lolClick to expand...

Ah yes, I've got a week to go or just over! Shit!!! Wanna test now lol hmmm well what would we do for 12 days outta 14 if we couldnt symptom spot??? 
I actually think that if I do not get a BFP this cycle I could very easily become a POAS addict... Starting with opks... It'll help the time pass, such a shame they are so expensive though lol I'll may have to look at taking out a loan to feed my up and coming habit! 

I hope you spot some good signs soon, I'll be waiting to spot your symptom spotting posts :rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

[email protected] days out of 14 :haha: x

So true!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes and yet so sad at the same time, no wonder us women go bonkers!! Look what we do to ourselves.... Pee on sticks, obsess over lines we need a microscope for, hang out in the tww corner seeing if we get sore boobs.... Oh and talk about cervical mucus! 
Hahahaha :rofl: it's bloody hilarious!! What a fantastic dinner party topic with the new in laws!!!!! 
So glad we have each other :) lol


----------



## Soanxious

Bushmumma said:


> Yes and yet so sad at the same time, no wonder us women go bonkers!! Look what we do to ourselves.... Pee on sticks, obsess over lines we need a microscope for, hang out in the tww corner seeing if we get sore boobs.... Oh and talk about cervical mucus!
> Hahahaha :rofl: it's bloody hilarious!! What a fantastic dinner party topic with the new in laws!!!!!
> So glad we have each other :) lol

Some women take vaginal temps.. and spit on microscopes to investigate saliva, or the OH wakes up feeling horny and turn to us with thermometer in mouths and checking vagina for CM.. No wonder some men dread that time of the cycle.. not very sexy looking haha!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ah yes I forgot about the ferning saliva!! Thermometer out of mouth is our way of saying we still put things in there! Lol haha just a picture of sexuality at it's best!! Effin lol


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - I am hanging trying not to be disappointed. So been focusing on the cruise. I am excited and hopefully it is a cruise baby. If not this month I think I am going to take a break for the summer and start trying again in the fall. It is just to emotional for me right now. But I am ok right now. How are you feeling?

BM and Soanxious - too funny I guess it's not sexy at all. LOL:haha::rofl: poor men!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh yes poor men!! But if we could do all that and make it sexy well that would be amazing.... This calls for a title of new thread called putting the sexy back in 'O'... Haha imagine the posts on that??? Would be a cracker thread but not one for the prudes lol


----------



## Soanxious

That would be an hilarious thread.. start one up BM ;)!!!! the funny things that happen when ttc and tww ;) x

Brighteyze I hope that this time is your time.. and maybe you will be so relaxed on holiday that you will forget and bam... pregnant! :D X

Im feeling ok ish xx im falling asleep actually.. its 5.20pm and im nodding off xx


----------



## brighteyez73

BM - too funny!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

I will, it'll be priceless!! 
Brighteyez: I hope you have a great time huni! 

Anyway lovely ladies it's 2:24am here in the land down under so I'm goin to try and get some sleep but I'm not really tired :/.. Gotta teach my kiddies and other fun stuff so better get some shut eye. 

I will start that thread in the morning at some stage... It's gunna be a ripper! Lol 
Good night ladies xo


----------



## Soanxious

Excellent BM I look forward to it!!! something to cheer us all up I think is much much needed!!

sleep well... if you can't get to sleep count kangaroo's we count sheep in Wales.. LOL x


----------



## Supersmiler

Congratulations Soanxious, fingers crossed it's a sticky bean snuggling in!

Bright eyes, good luck with the cruise baby, hoping you get your BFP!

Fingers crossed for you other lovely ladies that you get your BFP's very soon, bring on the poas and those beautiful lines!!! Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you smiler... im praying it is.. hopefully its just a slittle shy showing me signs and hcg xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies the thread is up, funny things we do when TTC & TWW 

Once going I'm sure that those who need cheering up will be able to enjoy the lighter side of what we put ourselves and partners through in a cycle... 

How are you lovely ladies this beautiful day? 
Hmm.. It's 11:45pm here, starting to cool down a little now, waiting on winter to come..


----------



## Soanxious

We are waiting for summer to come... 2.45pm here and 20c.. gardening weather.. :D x

Where is the link can you put a link up? if not will try to find it... 

Hope you have had a nice day!! :D


----------



## Sis4Us

Just checking to see how U R Soanxious ??!?? :hi:

AFM BFN this am my temp went up yesterday I got :sick: after dinner but temps down again and BFN!! :shrug:


----------



## Bushmumma

I don't know how to put a link in.. HELP!!! Haha useless I tell ya, useless lol


----------



## Soanxious

Aww thank you Sis :) so far so good.. no cramping/bleeding and af was due yesterday.. FX this is my little fighting sticky bean xx

your temps still look excellent.. and 10dpo a lot of people don't get pos tests.. try again tomorrow.. what tests are you using? maybe they are not sensitive enough FX you get bfp soon xx

so you use laptop/pc or mobile BM??

Normally where you have the www.name of the site.com you can can tap on that till its lit up.. right hand click mouse scroll to copy then press right hand click mouse and down to paste in here.. or press ctrl and C at same time to copy and crtl and P to paste in here.. if its a mobile.. then im lost LOL I think you tap where the www. bit is and the tap in here and hold the tap and it may come up..maybe others that use mobiles can tell you x


----------



## Soanxious

Well.. after all that I found it hahaha

Here is the link people.. come have a giggle about ttc and tww https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-things-we-do-ttc-tww-come-join-share-us.html


----------



## Bushmumma

Always on my phone.... Thanks Soanxious... 

Yes please come have a laugh :) xo


----------



## Sis4Us

I use FRER last time I got a dark line at 9dpo!! :shrug:

Glad u are doing well!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh I'm so tempted to test! ~~~~(screams)~~~~


----------



## cutieq

Bush this is torture. Do it!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Effin lol cutie!!! I haven't got any tests!! Haha, now that's torture :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Effin lol cutie!!! I haven't got any tests!! Haha, now that's torture :rofl:

Gooooosh, what about MY needs?! When is your planned pee date?


----------



## Bushmumma

WAS gunna wait til 26th day after af is due... Rethinking that pee date right now! Hehe


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies!! Hope everyone is well!!!! I sitting here at work trying to figure out why am I still spotting. It's not enough to wear a panty liner but it's there when I wipe. Never had this before. Any suggestions? 

BM - I can't wait to go onto that thread. LOL

Soanxious - How are you feeling today. I think this is your cycle when is your doctors appointment?


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> WAS gunna wait til 26th day after af is due... Rethinking that pee date right now! Hehe

Well I'm testing around the 23rd or so if you need a waiting buddy!

Bright, where are you on your cycle (I wish there was an easier way to know) could it be IB?


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes cutie lets both test on the 23rd that knocks 3days off for me :) I like it!!


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Yes cutie lets both test on the 23rd that knocks 3days off for me :) I like it!!

It's a date! We can go crazy together.


----------



## Bushmumma

Bright, once it gets some posts on it, it's going to be fantastic! 
Could you be having IB? 
I think I have implantation pains and pink cm from it.. 
Ooooo, I hope so!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh cutie, I'm already there! Where you been? haha


----------



## Soanxious

Just as BM is thinking about being sensible in walks Cutie.. like the naughty demon on the shoulder whispering.. go test.. go test.. go test... :rofl: I like ya style Cutie hahaha!! and like you said its your needs too she has to think off :haha:

Torture not having tests and wanting to though... I live a 1 mile radious with Tesco - Asda - Morrison - and 6 chemists.. and I drive so no chance of me not having one lol.

Brighteyze go join that page I put link up for... I just posted :haha: 

Im not sure about why you maybe spotting.. have you had blood tests and maybe the 21 blood test to check everything is all balanced hormones wise???

I have a dr's appt Next Thursday 22nd... im hoping this one is my bring home baby.. and I can walk into the dr's room with a smile on my face and tell her the good news.. then if that's all good I can ring up EPAU next thursday to book in for a 6 week scan the following week.. im praying hard this is the one x


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq and BM - it's not implantation because I am on CD8. I wish... Anywho, yes you two test on the 23rd because it's my birthday and It would be a great birthday gift if one of you or both of you get BFPs!!! Sorry for the pressure...lol:thumbup:

Soanxious - I haven't had that test. So I just ask the Dr. for a 21test? I am praying this is it for you. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## bethberryjuic

Hi, new here, could use some support and new friends.

Found out I was pregnant at the beginning of April. My boyfriend and I were not ttc and it was really scary and emotional and unexpected.

Miscarried at the end of April. At first...and I know this sounds horrible...but I thought, "Ok, this was meant to be. This will give me time to address some of the things I was freaking out about, and I can try again when things are in a better place."

And then...what ended up as innocent googling...has turned into a full blown obsession with conceiving before my next period. I didn't even know that was possible...but now, it's all I can think about! I am literally being consumed with this pursuit. My MC was about 18 days ago...so I have a lot of days ahead of me before I can start looking for AF and I feel like each one is going to drag by. I just can't stop thinking about it.

Is this my way of dealing with/avoiding the grief? Has anyone else ever felt this way?


----------



## Soanxious

21 test is the day 21 after AF to test you are ov etc.. and they will most prob run other tests same time.. have you been to dr about ttc previously? what about meds? Soy Isoflavones are supposed to be excellent too.. you take on CD 3-7 Only... read up on them, google Soy Isoflavones ttc.

FX they manage to get you to bfp x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - I did go to a FD and the day after DH gave sperm sample I found out I was pregnant. He followed me for a little while then I went back to my regular GYN/OB. I think I may call him back up and make another appointment after the cruise just to see what maybe going on. I am going to look up the Soy Isoflavones too for the next cycle if we decide to try before fall but I also think I am going to try softcups this cycle.


----------



## brighteyez73

Beth - Welcome!!! I think we all have experinced this and it's both coping and wanting a baby. Sometimes it happens when we least expect it and maybe not evening wanting it but once you experience it you long and miss your jelly bean. You will find support and encouragement here and we don't find too much crazy here because we are all in the same boat....TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

bethberryjuic said:


> Hi, new here, could use some support and new friends.
> 
> Found out I was pregnant at the beginning of April. My boyfriend and I were not ttc and it was really scary and emotional and unexpected.
> 
> Miscarried at the end of April. At first...and I know this sounds horrible...but I thought, "Ok, this was meant to be. This will give me time to address some of the things I was freaking out about, and I can try again when things are in a better place."
> 
> And then...what ended up as innocent googling...has turned into a full blown obsession with conceiving before my next period. I didn't even know that was possible...but now, it's all I can think about! I am literally being consumed with this pursuit. My MC was about 18 days ago...so I have a lot of days ahead of me before I can start looking for AF and I feel like each one is going to drag by. I just can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> Is this my way of dealing with/avoiding the grief? Has anyone else ever felt this way?

Hi, sorry to hear about your loss Beth... we are all here for the same reasons,,, we came online looking for answers, read up on something thought I will try that then got onto one forum then another and got talking to people...

We all deal with loss in different ways, but what I would say about people that post of forums is... we just need someone to talk to that understand what we are going through.. and boy do we know..

When you get pregnant for the 1st time no matter how old you are.. fright sets in.. planned or unplanned.. what was I thinking? did we make right decision? what if im not a great parent etc.. its scarey.. I know.. I was 17 having my 1st.. tons of thoughts went through my head.. all I can say is.. take your time.. do what is best for you.. if reading up trying to get answers is your way of dealing with it.. then try that.. if making online buddies that have been through the same helps.. we are here..

Oh and the dreaded TWW(two week wait) after TTC(trying to conceive) is slower than before AF (period)

here is a page to help you understand what the abbreviations are too.. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

:)


----------



## cutieq

Welcome! As the other ladies have said, it's all love here. I got my first and only BFP on valentines day. Talk about scared and overjoyed! I've been on the quest every since. Nothing can replace that feeling. I probably would be a lot worse off if it wasn't for the boards. You will find yourself going in waves of trying like crazy one cycle and then not wanting to think about it another. Fx you get your BFP soon!


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies, I finally made my way over. I'm starting a medicated cycle today. My first ever shot pretty intimidating.


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious, thinking it's pretty funny uh?? :haha: yep sensible, I was there and cutie blew it out the window!! :rofl: thanks cutie!!! 

Bright no pressure :haha: I've got this one in the hat, you'll have your birthday gift ma'am!! 

Hello Beth! 
Welcome here to this wonderful world of strong, amazing, helpful and insanely crazy women!! I'm the crazy one yeah or not maybe cutie :haha: 
I'm sorry about your loss darlin, no matter planned or not ince had you keep wanting, it's ok we are a ALL the same! So spill ya insides out and laugh or cry we are here for support!!! It's bloody super awesome being part of this sister family.. 

Ladies!! My boobs are aching, I only just ate now at 3pm coz I was not hungry all day now I feel crook and I've had a killer headache all day... Really feel like I should have stayed in bed... In the bright side I'm still happy and shit though. :haha:


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi Lamago!! Welcome over here :) hope we can make you smile :) and help you through whatever issues you may encounter :).


----------



## Soanxious

see those symptoms are good!


----------



## Bushmumma

FXD!! Thanks huni xo


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Button#

In TWW limbo! How are you brighteyez? Have you done all your clothes shopping for the cruise?


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone today?

I'm so blah and pouty and feeling bloated today. I'm ready for the weekend needless to say.


----------



## brighteyez73

Button - I am almost done, I just need to get some flip flops and sandals. I am really excited and ready to go. They said we have to board the ship no later than 3:30pm we will be on there at 1:30pm. LOL so ready....:boat::wine::wohoo::-=\\:D/:coolio::coolio::dance::dance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - Sorry for the symptoms, they can be annoying at times. What's happening this weekend?


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Cutieq - Sorry for the symptoms, they can be annoying at times. What's happening this weekend?

Nothing much- playing in my flowers and going to some yard sales. I just do a much better job of not thinking about ttc on the weekends versus during the week when I'm just mindlessly sitting at my desk feeling every tug and pull


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - I am the same way. When I am at work sitting at my desk it's all I can think about.


----------



## Button#

Completely agree, weekdays are so much worse for thinking about TTC. At least at the weekend if I get too obsessed OH can tell me to calm down and we talk about something else.


----------



## brighteyez73

Button - yeah they do balance us out when we are all wack out.:wacko:


----------



## Soanxious

pain and heavy bleeding started at 9pm tonight.. im away tomorrow for weekend on a mini break.. dreading it.. x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - OMG, are you ok?


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh ladies, I gave in a got 6 tests today (hangs head in shame) I don't know if I can hold out any longer!! 

Soanxious darlin sweetheart I wish there was more I could do, words seem useless at a time like this. I would hug ya and cry on your shoulder, oh I mean you cry on my shoulder.... I hope your mini break helps a tiny bit.. How is OH? Xoxo


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Oh ladies, I gave in a got 6 tests today (hangs head in shame) I don't know if I can hold out any longer!!
> 
> Soanxious darlin sweetheart I wish there was more I could do, words seem useless at a time like this. I would hug ya and cry on your shoulder, oh I mean you cry on my shoulder.... I hope your mini break helps a tiny bit.. How is OH? Xoxo

Bush, you already know my vote. TEST. I will probably cave early too lol


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie!!! You got tests?? I don't know weather to waste one and do it tonight or leave it til morning lol... Probably tonight :haha:


----------



## hop

Hi everyone.

I'm new here and as creepy as it might sound I've been reading along for a while! Crossing all my fingers and toes for each of you. Reading has been great for me and its nice to see I'm not alone in this! It certainly feels all in my own head sometimes!

Trying to conceive right after my MC on April 27th over here. Feeling confused and time is dragging...


----------



## Bushmumma

Gunna POAS in the morning not sure to use FMU or SMU, suggestions? 
Btw as being only 8-10dpo it may be to early right? So I'm ready to see a BFN but hoping for a BFP of course :)..

Hi hop, welcome!!! Sorry about your loss :hugs: hope you can get your :BFP: before af shows :)


----------



## ERosePW

Soanxious said:


> pain and heavy bleeding started at 9pm tonight.. im away tomorrow for weekend on a mini break.. dreading it.. x

Soanxious.... I'm so very truly sorry this is happening. There really are no right words. Just know that we all feel your pain. I already miss your little angel. I miss all the little beans that our gals on these threads lose, and my heart breaks each time I hear of another. We are here for you all the time Hun. I know it's difficult to look forward to much of anything when this is happening, but I hope your mini break can give you some Zen time to help your body heal as you mourn. :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Cutie!!! You got tests?? I don't know weather to waste one and do it tonight or leave it til morning lol... Probably tonight :haha:

Nope I don't have any..........yet


----------



## ERosePW

Welcome to all our new girls, and so sorry to hear of all your losses. We'll all get our sticky beans soon, I'm certain we will.


----------



## cutieq

Welcome hop!

Bush, I always use fmu. 8 or 9 is still early so don't be discourage but I think we're gonna see some lines!!


----------



## Supersmiler

Soanxious, I'm so sorry, life can be so crappy sometimes. Hugs to you, be kind to yourself and never give up hope, you will get that rainbow baby xxx

Bright eyez have a fabulous time on your cruise!!! Enjoy every minute with your hubby xxx

Hop, welcome, it's good to share and it definitely helps to get through the harder days.

Cutie and bush mama, good luck with the testing!!! Fingers crossed for you, hoping for those BFP's xxxx


----------



## hop

(If you can't tell, I am obsessed with this site already.)

Aaaand I'm a moron. I took a test even though I swore I would wait. I had an extra one and just lost all self control.

BFP.

I took one a week after MC and got a faint positive. The one today is much darker. I'm three weeks out from my MC. I've had headache, nausea, lower backaches, light cramping, nonstop diarrhea, food aversions and boobs are tingly.

Now what? Wait a week and test again? I would be less impressed with the positive if it weren't so much darker than the other. It does seem soon though....however, my pregnancy symptoms had vanished two weeks ago and now seem to be circling back...

Idk. Like I said, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome to the new ladies! 

How far along we're you hop? I had positives for a while after my mmc (I was 12 weeks) and how dark the test is can depend on how much you've drunk and when you last had a wee. However, it sounds good so I hope this is your bfp. I agree, test again in a week and see. 

So anxious how are you doing Hun? Been thinking about you this weekend. I am so devastated for you, but I do believe you will get your sticky bfp. You need to do the tests and see what they say and then once you k ow why this keeps happening you can stop it. :hugs: I hope you are able to have a nice time on your weekend away. Xxx

Cd14 over here. 5 days until I ovulate!!


----------



## hop

I was 6 weeks along.

I got a box of digitals to have on hand. I will test again in a week if no period. I'm definitely not going to get my hopes up, but I really am having the same early symptoms as before. Stomach is queasy constantly and I have a mild headache all the time. I would be so stoked if my efforts workers but I know the chances are small....


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to give u BIG :hugs: Soanxiuos !!!!!!

I just found out have have a double gene of MTFHR so if u have any questions feel free to ask!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Sis xx

Have people previously had healthy pregnancies and been told by consultants it cant be anything serious for mc then finding out you have something that medications can help?


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone? 

AFM - I am waiting to O and vacation. I have been taking my b6, primrose, folic acid, prenatal vitamins and smep. I will start using preseed and softcup today. I think I am suppose to O on the 22nd or 23rd. If it doesn't happen this time I have an appointment with the FD on June 2nd. Any ideas as to what I should ask about or for?


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello darlin lovely to see your face!! I'm awaiting my BFP and want to confess my new addiction of POAS :haha: 

Well come on O! Soon be time to get busy :sex: xo


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Hello darlin lovely to see your face!! I'm awaiting my BFP and want to confess my new addiction of POAS :haha:
> 
> Well come on O! Soon be time to get busy :sex: xo

Bush, have you tested again?


----------



## Soanxious

Brighteyze just ask if you are taking the egg quality nutrients and enjoy the bd and cruise.. I got pregnant last 2 cycles with conceive plus and mooncup.. so fx the items you use will massively increase your chances too x


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie- what? Test.... Me... Noooooo (looks around for a suspect) oh wait it's me... Only this morning :) I couldn't help it.. It was there looking at me.. What could I do but pick it up and pee in it!! That's what you do right?? :haha:

It looks like it maybe and I was a little excited but no better if not worse visually to take pic of.. I'll take another in morning I think but use SMU...

Shhhhhh..... Don't tell Soanxious ok... She'll smack me! So shhhhh.. :rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

Ho could I punish you for something I am guilty of myself? :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Cutie- what? Test.... Me... Noooooo (looks around for a suspect) oh wait it's me... Only this morning :) I couldn't help it.. It was there looking at me.. What could I do but pick it up and pee in it!! That's what you do right?? :haha:
> 
> It looks like it maybe and I was a little excited but no better if not worse visually to take pic of.. I'll take another in morning I think but use SMU...
> 
> Shhhhhh..... Don't tell Soanxious ok... She'll smack me! So shhhhh.. :rofl:

Your secret is safe with me. I peed on an OPK so who am I to judge?! If you're seeing lines, fantastic!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ooooo.... Lovely!!! I like this... :) no judging is a great way to be... Especially for me haha lol


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

I hope very one is doing well!

BM - Congrats!!! I think I say you are Preggo on the other thread. I am so happy for you. 

Soanxious - How are you? Hope all is well.:hugs:

Cutieq - How are you lady? How are things going?


----------



## cutieq

bright, I'm doing ok. started testing yesterday and saw a faint on an evening hold (attaching those pictures), but nothing this morning. I dont want to get my hopes up, but it's sooo hard. I guess only time will tell! 

POAS early is so bittersweet. It's rewarding in a weird way and gives me hope, but it's also a serious reality check haha
 



Attached Files:







imagine1.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 6









image2.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - I think I see the start of something but test in a few days. I am guilty of the testing early too and it is bitter-sweet. FX for you!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Cutie I see a line!! X


----------



## cutieq

I saw one on my tests from yesterday, but not this morning. Going to try again with an evening pee and see what I get. Still very early, but I'm on the hunt for any line I can get!


----------



## Bushmumma

I also see it cutie!! Keepa huntin! I'm still huntin too! The bottom one Is 7am today see what you can see.. Happy squinting. 
I'm getting some frer this arvo and will test as soon as I get home.. FXD !!! 
Thanks all :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Pressed submit before attaching pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie I think I see a line.. test in 2 days good luck xx

BM can you get closer pics? x


----------



## Bushmumma

Nope not a better one sorry ladies this arvo will tell me for sure so FXD !!


----------



## cutieq

Fx Bushmumma.

I tested with a 2 hr hold. Stark white. I'm going to wait for a day or two. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bushmumma

I just wanna see us get a BFP and have it stick!! 
FXD for next test cutie :) you got this! I know it :)


----------



## cutieq

hey BM, getting any more dark lines?? I got another BFN this morning :( gonna hold off on testing until Monday


----------



## Soanxious

aww sorry girls x


----------



## brighteyez73

Good afternoon ladies,

Cutieq - Sorry Cutie. We will get our BFPs soon!:hugs:
BM - How are tests coming? 
Soanxious - How are you doing?


----------



## Soanxious

Im good thanks hun.. how are you? when is the cruise?? x


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - I am doing great at work waiting to leave to go celebrate my birthday with family and friends. We leave Sunday!!!


----------



## Soanxious

its your Birthday today? aww Happy Birthday! xx

have a great time out with family and friends.. speak soon x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy birthday and have a wonderful holiday xx

Hope we see some bfps soon x


----------



## cutieq

Happy Birthday!!!!! Enjoy the cruise! :happydance:

I'm feeling a little bit better this cycle. I'm CD31 and I got my last faint BFP on CD35, so I have a little time left.


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - Thank you! I will still be online on and off while away to check on you ladies!!! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Button#

Happy birthday brighteyez, have a great time on your cruise.


----------



## cutieq

Ugh starting to cramp and feel pretty tight on the tummy. Feels like AF is coming :(


----------



## Soanxious

noooooooooooooo stay away :witch:


----------



## Bushmumma

Bright happy birthday darlin!!! Enjoy :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Stay away af!! Lets see some bank holiday bfps! X


----------



## cutieq

I got a faint BFP last night but I can only see it in pictures. Makes me think it's not real. Hopefully it gets more prominent.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Button#

I can see it cutie, fingers crossed it gets darker tomorrow.


----------



## cutieq

Already tested again this morning. I'm a maniac :haha:

Not much darker, but I THINK it's there.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 3









image_1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4









image_2.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pink1981

I see it :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

I think this is it! Praying it darkens and hangs around for a bit!

:happydance: :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image_1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh cutie darlin, really hoping this is your time, I see that line it's pretty good :) FXD :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Light spotting now. Not sure what's going on :(


----------



## Bushmumma

Hope it's nothing and you've got a sticky bean in there darlin :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh wow cutie that's a defo bfp! I really hope the spotting is implantation xx


----------



## Button#

I hope it's implantation spotting cutie, that line looks great!


----------



## Supersmiler

The line looks great Cutie, fingers crossed it's a sticky bean for you! Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie that is a lovely line.. how many dpo?

maybe the bleeding is implantation? hope so x


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> Cutie that is a lovely line.. how many dpo?
> 
> maybe the bleeding is implantation? hope so x

That line was 13dpo. I ovulated around cd18. I will test later in the week. It's not heavy yet. Hasn't filled a liner but it's pretty constant. Fx crossed. How are you doing?


----------



## Soanxious

Oh so hope its sticky...x

Im hungover.. 1st proper night out in yrs... I was drinking Shiraz and the band was loud... so cant hear anything today.. I needed that blow out.. not doing well at NOT ttc coming close to fertile days... and keep forgetting x


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> Oh so hope its sticky...x
> 
> Im hungover.. 1st proper night out in yrs... I was drinking Shiraz and the band was loud... so cant hear anything today.. I needed that blow out.. not doing well at NOT ttc coming close to fertile days... and keep forgetting x

You deserve it! I know it's hard not to ttc. We're accustomed to it. Try to remember the greater good and it's just a few days!


----------



## Soanxious

Im not going to get that drunk again.. that I do know LOL.


----------



## Bushmumma

ah it's ok to let ya hair sometimes, your sometimes is bloody well deserved I reckon!! Headache or not as long as ya had a blast darlin!! :) 

Cutie my lovely I'm thinking of ya :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> ah it's ok to let ya hair sometimes, your sometimes is bloody well deserved I reckon!! Headache or not as long as ya had a blast darlin!! :)
> 
> Cutie my lovely I'm thinking of ya :hugs:

BM thanks! Have you tested again?


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep this morning cutie, DH thinks maybe and I think maybe there's a line DH's words if it's there it's very very faint baby... After a whole 30 secs of looking at it surely he can't have line eye :haha: no pic though sorry I'm not with it ATM


----------



## cutieq

Yay. Hopefully it gets darker! When is AF due?


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie she was due yesterday!


----------



## cutieq

FX crossed for you. Please keep us posted!

I tested this am and it's definitely lighter, so I'm losing this one :( I'm excited about June and giving it a go again. I'll be testing OPK, so hopefully I can get started again soon.


----------



## ab75

Sorry again cutie xx


----------



## Soanxious

aww Cutie.. so sorry :hug: x


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> aww Cutie.. so sorry :hug: x

Thanks soanxious, I'm doing well!


----------



## Soanxious

Thats good then :D


----------



## Supersmiler

Sorry it wasn't a sticky bean cutie, fingers crossed for next month xx

Bush mamma, hoping you get your BFP!!!

So anxious, I bet that wine was soo good!!


----------



## Soanxious

Smiler it was lovely at the time.. but its taken me till now to fully recover :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...as-addicts-welcome-talk-anything-do-poas.html

Check it out and spill your POAS secrets :haha: 

I bought a pack of pre-conception tablets today... 
This is what they have in them 
Folic acid
B1,2,5,6 &12, biotin, omega 3, dha, EPA, vitamin E, D3, Q10 and heaps more.. Sound good? What's the best sups in there and what do they do? 
Please let me know, it's called conceive well gold by blackmores it cost $37 for 28 days worth, I'm hoping it's worth the money :)


----------



## Soanxious

I posed on the other page about your pills BM.. you got good deal... :)


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies, with those of you with multiple bfps, were your symptoms always similar?


----------



## Soanxious

No.. my symptoms differed from pregnancy to pregnancy.. some had dry cm some wet some creamy.. some I had nausea straight away..others I had high smell gagging reflex straight away.. some I hated garlic..some I loved garlic.. some my boobs were massive and painful..others my boobs did not alter.. but my last 5 pregnancies have all ended at 4 weeks plus a few days.


----------



## cutieq

lamago said:


> Hi ladies, with those of you with multiple bfps, were your symptoms always similar?

No. My symptoms were different each time. I've only had 2 BFPs and two be honest those two months I had the least amount of symptoms and was surprised versus the months I symptom spotted myself to death and got BFNs.

Mine both ended around 4 weeks unfortunately.


----------



## Bushmumma

Mine only had the one similarity and that was sacroilliac joint pain front and back.. 
First one I wanted to eat the smell of new wood (never did of course) and fingernails hardened a lot! Second one I ate a lot of olives (DS hates olives) :). Third was heightened smell and because if that I felt sick. 

My last two that ended in losses were sore boobs pelvic pain and chocolate with the last one..


----------



## lamago

Thanks. I've only had one so far and drive myself crazy each month looking for the same symptoms. mostly sore boobs. 

I'm sorry for the multiple losses. I lost one at 8 weeks.


----------



## cutieq

lamago said:


> Thanks. I've only had one so far and drive myself crazy each month looking for the same symptoms. mostly sore boobs.
> 
> I'm sorry for the multiple losses. I lost one at 8 weeks.

Yea. I was discouraged the 2nd time, because I didn't have any symptoms of the 1st, but I still got my BFP. Oh the joys of symptom spotting!


----------



## Soanxious

I hate symptom spotting.. and now I have been pregnant 5 times in past few months I realised that every time I had different symptoms so in one way pointless trying to symptom spot... :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep agreed, pointless.. Oh wait, could it be?? Yep I've got a cold, sore boobs, headache... And the list goes on! Hehe :haha:


----------



## lamago

Lol, no kidding. I think most of the time I make my body do things just thinking about it?


----------



## Bushmumma

Lamago that's so true I think that's what happens to me!! Bloody crazy! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Yea. I'm throwing in the symptom spotting towel lol. I'm convinced I will be showing a solid bump before I think about a symptom again!


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie ima gunna hold ya to that!!! :haha:


----------



## lamago

LOL, yeah that's kinda when I'll believe it too!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,*
We're on our way back. Had a great time with hubby. How is everyone?


----------



## Soanxious

Im not gonna spot anything.. im trying to switch brain off.. :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Haha so anxious, switching off and not symptom spotting is the hardest thing to do while ttc.

Since I have been told that it might take me longer to conceive, I have somehow calmed down during the tww as expectations are really low.


----------



## Button#

Hi brighteyez, hope you had fun! 

I had a positive OPK on Friday but haven't ovulated yet. Last cycle I had a positive OPK a few days before I actually OVd.


----------



## Sarahozzy15

Hi everyone! I'm new to all this!! 

So here's my story...

Found out I was pregnant in jan 2014, very happy, bled at 5 weeks very slightly but no further problems, well that's what we thought anyway! Went for our 12 week scan to be told baby had stopped growing at about 6 weeks and I was told I was having either a delayed mc or molar preg! Awful and devastating time. Had a d+c on match 6th. Later found out it was a delayed mc which was better than molar but still heart breaking. 

So this is the first month I've been charting bbt etc and I'm totally scared I'm clutching at staws... 

My AF was due today, I usually spot the night before but I've had nothing!! 
My temps are still up, I'm 11dpo ish.

Has cramps 3 days ago so hoping they were implantation cramps. 

BFN this morn as usual but hoping I'm testing too early???


----------



## Button#

Sorry for your loss Sarah and I hope AF stays away. I started temping for the first time this cycle as well. I keep thinking I hope I'm doing it right.


----------



## Sarahozzy15

I take my temp at 7am every morn and use fertility friend to log my temps. How about you?? 

And I hope she stays away too!! But can't help but feel like she will appear!


----------



## Sarahozzy15

Just realised you put your chart up! Keep doing it! Ive found it very helpful and interesting! Here's mine
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Button#

Yeah I use FF too but normally around 6.30. It's tricky though as I have a toddler and he's teething so I've been woken up at 5am a few times this cycle.


----------



## Soanxious

Welcome Sarah.. sorry to hear about your Mc... I too had a mc in Jan...

I have just seen your chart and can see some white circles so they were taken at diff times to normal for last 5 days? it does sometimes alter temps quite a bit.. if they had been on time they would of looked really promising.. did you just BD because you had a pos OPK? or was only time you could? just a question.. because when you get a pos OPK you are not ov then..as you can see by your chart.. you ov around 12-48 hours AFTER a pos OPK.. so really need to keep BD :)

FX you have managed to catch the egg... :spermy: does last a few days if it's healthy :) GL :)


----------



## Sarahozzy15

Hi!! I actually only found the FF app half way through my cycle so I just input the data I had written down all on the same day at the same time so that's why it looks like I've been doing it wrong. 

I had a positive ovulation test however my cm made me think it was around the day we bd! But only time will tell! 

Sorry to hear about your mc. It's a awful experience.


----------



## Soanxious

Ah right... ok... well hopefully this is a bfp showing for you soon :D

I have had 5 since last october.. last one last cycle. its been tough :(


----------



## Sarahozzy15

Awww I'm so sorry for you. I can't begin to imagine what 5 must be like


----------



## Soanxious

yeah if you click spoiler on the bottom down here under this box you can see them all.. I have 3 grown up children.. but none with my partner of 2 n half years.. he has no children.

Its been hard. and now in tww


----------



## cutieq

Starting my fertile window now and then on to the TWW. Ready for my BFP! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Button#

Having a nice chilled weekend. I'm halfway through the TWW.


----------



## Soanxious

I've had a meltdown this weekend... hoping to pull myself together with a nice bath.. tons of bubbles and ice cold brecon Carreg :)

I need to be chilled like Button x


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies... :) 

Fertile window started and still waiting on pos OPK... Please hurry up!! 

G'Day new ladies :hi: welcome!


----------



## Soanxious

Bushmumma said:


> Hi ladies... :)
> 
> Fertile window started and still waiting on pos OPK... Please hurry up!!
> 
> G'Day new ladies :hi: welcome!

When it starts to get dark.. test every 6 hours so dont miss peak.. so if you have nice EWCM and test is quite dark.. test 6 hours later etc so you dont miss the spike x


----------



## Bushmumma

Okky dokky So thanks. Just done another now also checked cm and it's being to stretch not so white now either. Hoping it's the start :)


----------



## Soanxious

sent you a link to some cm.. will show you what to look for :D

bit gross mind hahaha 

can I just say.. not mine! :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

:haha: ^^^ :rofl: wishing to never know who's it is!!


----------



## Soanxious

:rofl: me nether


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? My DH asked me a question that I would like you ladies to give your opinion on. He asked would I let him do a At-Home Insemination Kit. I haven't giving him an answer yet, I responded with I will let him know. Do any of you ladies know anything about this?


----------



## Soanxious

Have you worn the poor guy out??? I wouldnt mind trying that if my OH asked me.. to be honest would help some days as Im worn out too :haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - I think I will try it with him. He is getting frustrated and I am a little but still scared we've never played with speculums, syringes and catherers before. So I think we need some practice runs first.


----------



## cutieq

I don't know much about it. Seems interesting. Maybe run it by a doc?


----------



## Soanxious

It should be fine.. just make sure everything is kept sterile and your away :D


----------



## brighteyez73

We are going to just do the cervix not into the uterus. I know he is really excited about trying it to see if it works better. I have been doing some research and it explains that using preseed on speculum and cervix. They recommend just slowly releasing it on and around cervix not to insert, so I think I can trust him to do that much. Quite a few couples have had success with this method so at this point we are willing to try anything that wont hurt either one of us. I think I will try this cycle or the next one. We tried softcup last cycle but no BFP. They also recommended using softcup after insemination. So we will see. Will keep you ladies posted


----------



## cutieq

Good luck!!


----------



## Soanxious

Hey it should be fine... its working all the time for women with no male partners.. just make sure you use the conceive plus or preeseed etc... and a bit of TMI in spoiler


Spoiler
Apparently a woman having an orgasm AFTER sperm is inside helps contract it upwards..so maybe try that?

Just slipped that in there in case you didnt want to read it.. but we are all sexually active women here so it should be fine :rofl:


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - Thank you! I did quite a bit of research last night and found out that your spoiler is true also they recommended preseed or conceive plus. I am a little confused at to rather I should apply vaginally first before insemination or should I allow him to apply once speculum is in. I guess I need to research a little more or ask some of the women that question. I found out alot on YouTube too!


----------



## Button#

Good luck brighteyesz if you decide to do it


----------



## Soanxious

I would put some inside you first.. so its nice and wet ready to receive the :spermy: then if you are using your softcup put a half teasopoon in the softcup with :spermy: to give them extra lubrication to swim.. as during :sex: your bodies make up lots of juices with excitement that help :spermy: so if that is not taking place then the preseed/conceive plus is excellent.. then I would do what I said in the spoiler whilst cushion under bottom and then hopefully lay there all night or if in daytime at least 30 mins....

:)

Women get BFP all the time this way.. especially woman going it alone that have :spermy: donations :D

Good luck hunny xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - thank you and will be trying all of that. You chart is looking good.


----------



## Soanxious

my progesterone came back 41 which is really good..

but im not pregnant :(

I done a frer smu and its 100% negative.

12dpo


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - Sorry to hear about the BFN:hugs:. That temp rise today made me think of the possibility.


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah me too.. was gutted when I saw no 2nd line :( x


----------



## brighteyez73

:hugs:I am so sorry honey!!!


----------



## cutieq

Brace yourself for a bunch of random questions ... What does ovulation feel like? I hear women say they can feel it. Last night i felt flutters on my right side. Today I have a constant nagging pain on the lower left. Lower back and side on the left. According to my digital OPK, I have ovulated yet so what could I be feeling? Think it's related?


----------



## lamago

i'm sorry so anxious. I got a BFN on the IUI yesterday. It was devastating!


----------



## Soanxious

cutieq said:


> Brace yourself for a bunch of random questions ... What does ovulation feel like? I hear women say they can feel it. Last night i felt flutters on my right side. Today I have a constant nagging pain on the lower left. Lower back and side on the left. According to my digital OPK, I have ovulated yet so what could I be feeling? Think it's related?

I only tend to feel my left ovary ov... it has a HOT piercing sensation.. then a sharp sensation.. and sometimes I have felt a pop.. then I get a stabbing hot feeling for a day possibly day n half.. hope that helps. x



lamago said:


> i'm sorry so anxious. I got a BFN on the IUI yesterday. It was devastating!

Oh im so sorry you got negative too :hugs: x


----------



## Button#

I only feel my left as well. For me it's a stabbing sensation. I got it a few days before O last cycle.


----------



## cutieq

Interesting. Well it's definitely on the left. Not stabbing but more sore. I'm about to O so that has to be it.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hows all the ladies going? 

AFM: yesterday at 6dpo I had a bleed that lasted only for a few hours, it was red and had small clots accompanied by mild to moderate cramps on right side only. I feel heaviness in my uterus and it stopped. it's lunch time here and I have spotting again but it's dark red. Would like know what anyone thinks??


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed that it's implantation bleeding. I'm pretty much waiting for AF to show and making a plan of attack for next cycle


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm prepared for a bfn but be over the moon to get a BFP of corse... Just a little worried about what my body is doin that's all :). 

Planing anything different for upcoming cycle button?


----------



## Button#

I think I'm going to try epo and raspberry leaf tea pre o. I'm going to remember to take my omega 3 and try pineapple core 1dpo- 5dpo. Still going with OPKs, conceive plus and SMEP but probably going to be a bit more relaxed about temping as I know when I've ovulated anyway because of the spotting I get. I would stop it completely but OH finds it really interesting!


----------



## Bushmumma

That's great that OH is interested :) that's a lot to cover isn't it, with all that's supposed to assist us in getting our rainbow it's got me buggered how I ever managed to fall pregnant with my babies!! I'm glad I have the support of my DH ;). 

Oh how I wish I could click my fingers and fall pregnant and switch a switch for each and every lady on here TTC!! I have everything crossed that we all get our BFP's really really soon!! 

What is the pineapple core actually to help with?


----------



## Button#

I know, I didn't do any of this to get DS. I think pineapple core is supposed to help with implantation.


----------



## Pixiedust22

I'm finding it interesting looking at the things you all do to conceive... I've never tried any of it but maybe I will in the future! See how it goes first. At the moment waiting for post-labour bleeding to stop so I can get my AF!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Im CD4 today.. so yesterday and to CD7 I am taking Soy Iso.. along with my normal Q10 - B-compound - Prenatels - Folic acid 5mg - omega 3 - D3 and will be taking pineapple and core 1-5dpo and using Conceive plus and my mooncup like I did for my 2 previous pregnancies.

I rattle when I walk.. :rofl:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Haha well I'm taking prenatals and folic acid 5mg but I don't think that helps you conceive?


----------



## Soanxious

but helps when u do :D


----------



## Pixiedust22

Yes, after conception is what I'm most concerned about...


----------



## Soanxious

Well there is nothing much more that can help.. I also take omega 3.. maybe you can take that too?


----------



## Pixiedust22

That's a good idea, I'm not very good at eating fish...


----------



## Soanxious

i am vegetarian so thats why i take it.


----------



## Button#

AF showed this morning. I'm going to be starting omega 3, epo and raspberry leaf tea today I think, or do I wait until after AF to start raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## Soanxious

I have heard you take raspberry leaf tea at the end of your period through to ovulation.. not used it myself though.. but not to use it after ovulation..

Hope it works for you :)


----------



## Bushmumma

I have been thinking that all of what each woman has tried as assist in falling pregnant is amazing...... BUT explain to me how a drunken one night stand, drug addicts, people with bad diets and the list goes on can fall pregnant without any worries yet we are still waiting to carry our rainbows??

I beleive it's because they are relaxed!! Wrong as all the above is is they all have in common one thing, they are RELAXED! 

How do we do what we know now and go back to being calm and relaxed about conceiving? 

My idea is that we know more than basics :haha: anyhow af mid cycle O and when we think it's time to test .... Test. Without the help of FF, Ovia pregnancy countdown and all other O apps disigned to help with conceiving. 

So I'm going to live breathe eat sleep RELAXATION!! 

Can't hurt we try everything else :rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

BM your right... my Dr said the same to me today its in my journal... 

I wish I could :rofl:

I am trying!!!

but these drug addicts and alcoholics that get pregnant risk the babies health so think I will lay off the heroin and Vodka this cycle and see if a hot chocolate and an odd glass of wine helps me to relax :rofl:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

BM & Soanxious - you are so funny!! DH and I was just talking about how women who don't want or don't care about having babies get pregnant so easily but the ones that want them have a hard time. Our minds must be in the same place these days!! LOL


----------



## Soanxious

I think when we get to this stage its hard to switch off and become relaxed again... we have overstepped the mark :rofl:


----------



## brighteyez73

Gone to far and there's no truning back.:wacko::rofl:


----------



## Soanxious

exactly


----------



## Button#

I've started body balance classes today to try and relax and I've dug out a relaxation cd I bought ages ago and I'm going to try and use it everyday as well as doing my yoga DVD I bought ages ago. I'm also going to do more painting and drawing. All in the name of reducing stress. 

I've also given my tests to DH and won't test before AF due date.


----------



## Soanxious

Button your so focused this cycle.. I hope you are able to de stress a little..

I am stripping a black dressing table and doing it up shabby chic style.. im thinking of this kind of thing.. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...CsmsPMG_gYAH&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=635

So that should de stress me and help me relax :D

I will take before during and after pics and post them on my journal when I have done it :D.... may take a while as I want to find a nice paper.. and will have to shop around..


----------



## cutieq

I've started becoming obsessed with flowers and planting. Relaxes me and teaches me patience!


----------



## Pixiedust22

I have a pretty bad diet to be fair. :blush: Ever since my loss I just DON'T CARE. But OH is trying to get me to eat properly again... good luck. :haha:


----------



## Button#

That will be lovely Soanxious, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies in fair effort I think it can be done. If we change our mind thoughts to " with relaxing this is not gunna work" surely we can make it a very important part of TTC.. 

I'm not suggesting to let go and be crazy on the drinking or drugs Soanxious :rofl: more of an example that how it works... We continue on our prenatals that give our babies the best start but limit the stress involved in TTC. 

Button your on the right track I believe!! 

Soanxious you too, you love making old things new and for good reason they still have a beautiful life to live :). 

Bright my DH is the one that has made me see things differently, he said baby it'll happen we your body isn't stressed.. It can't read that your TTC it only knows your stressed and therefore is more than likely saying your not ready! 
In simple terms I say he is right! 

We are seemingly all on the same track on this which means it can't be wrong.


----------



## Soanxious

Your DH sounds lovely :)

My OH says same to me all the time.. what will be will be... and try not to stress...


----------



## Bushmumma

They are so so so right!! We need to let it be... All we can really do is BD at the right time and the rest of it is left to our bodies :). If our bodies feel it's not optimal than it's not going to do it... I see there's only one way to make it easier for our bodies to recognize it's time to fall pregnant and give us our long awaited babies! 

Soanxious he is A-MA-ZING! Fantastic and wonderful, I'm very greatful to have him in my life <3


----------



## Button#

I think your OH has hit the nail on the head Bush


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bush I've replied on another thread but I totally agree!! I've been trying the same recently, hence not being on bnb as much. I think there's a huge amount to be said for it, hence so many stories of ladies giving up ttc and getting a bfp soon after. Hard to do and not possible unless you are ready but for me, I've been offered a big promotion at work so decided to still ttc but to take a step back no focus on work and life for now and see if the bfp follows. Good luck girls, ill still be around, just checking in less often :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Mrs W that's right, it's gotta be it... I wish you well in your new position and congratulations on your promotion! 
Hope to hear you get your BFP real soon :).. Xo


----------



## Pixiedust22

I totally agree but it's hard not to stress about it...


----------



## Soanxious

Good luck Mrs W :D


----------



## Nikki1979

Soanxious - have you tried acupuncture? I have heard great things about it. A few weeks ago I passed this chinese medicine place and decided to go in and ask and she said they do accupuncture to help with implantation. If I dont get a BFP in the next 6 months, I will give it a go.


----------



## Bushmumma

Button he has :) smart man this one! 

Pixie it is a little difficult although not impossible! Do your best and think of it as doctors orders, imagine with out it things are just not gunna function properly. Having your factory working to full potential is key for making your perfect take-home baby!
I have thought of it like this: doors are open but factory is not in working order... :)


----------



## Soanxious

Nikki I will have to try it :)

BM u doing well?

Im lost no mobile I feel naked :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

I hate you have no phone!!!! :cry: I'm lonely and missing you <3 I'm doing ok :) spotting or bleeding has completly stopped as of today!!! Yayyy!! 
Not sure what has gone on but I guess I'll test in a few days and if nothing then check for O :shrug: see what happens :).

Was crazy horny last night and again today and loving IT :rofl: 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Soanxious

At it like bunnies this way :bunny:... making up after argument over a week ago plus I had AF visit in between... :haha:

got mobile back.. you got mail!


----------



## cutieq

doing ok. testing already but mainly to pass the days, not expecting anything yet.

having some symptoms though, so I'm still hopeful


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone? 

Soanxious - Like making up like bunnies is the best.

AFM - I have been using the softcup and preseed but I have a question. I don't feel like all of the sperm gets in the cup when I place it in after BDing. I take it out in the morning I do see some substance in the cup but there was also some on the outside of it in my vagina. If this happens to everyone than I am fine and wont worry but if not than I may be inserting it wrong and need some suggestions. Please help if you can!!!!:shrug:


----------



## Soanxious

FX cutie!!!! :dance:

Brighteyze you will always get some escaping but as long as you keep laying down to insert the cup after BD then you should keep most of them close... here is a link with some info :)

https://www.wikihow.com/Get-Pregnant-Using-Instead-Cups


----------



## brighteyez73

Soanxious - Thank you so much!!! I understand, I do lay down and stay down but some escaping is ok. Very helpful link. Again you ladies are wonderful support and encouragement. I am still waiting for the at home insemination kit to come. I guess it may not make it here for this cycle after all. Maybe next cycle. I saw the FS on Monday and I have to get bloodwork done on CD3 and schedule for an HSG. DH has to go for another analysis but he said he will go after bding week is done. So I guess sometime next week after abstience for 3 days. Hopefully things are still ok and he said that maybe we can do a some meds depending how things come back. All of this is overwhelming a little but I know we are on the right track.


----------



## Soanxious

Brighteyez.. if the insemination kit has not arrived just use the softcup to collect :spermy: have him put it in there.. then you put some preseed inside you then have him pass the softcup with :spermy: inside then you slide that in.. and lay down for min 30 mins :)


----------



## lamago

Bushmumma. That's great you have such a strong libido! I wish I had some of that going on! I think there's something wrong with me!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh I'm sure it's just because of missing out on it the last 5 days! We were both soooo ready. I miss him when we can't express our love, even though we are right beside each other... Probably sounds crazy strange :haha: I so love him so very very very much! 
If you could relax a bit on the thought process of TTC you may find the interest of love making come back, it's about lour love after all! Don't let it slip away into the reserves of your mind. Guess what? After this mad episode of telling each person I know on here that relaxing is key, I have read back up information that it required that you relax as it's helps with fertility and conception!! I knew it!!! 


Bright darlin I hope you do get your BFP really soon, oooooh and that's good about getting on to see the doc too :) :hugs:


----------



## Pixiedust22

You guys are lucky to have a high sex drive! I have literally none, always been the same... TTC is just a chore. :p


----------



## Soanxious

Love? whats love? I just love the SEX :sex: all day and all of the night..... its awesome with him!!

Ok I do love him too.. but I am more in love with him when Im ovulating!!!! :rofl:

Pixie for years I hated sex.... had no sex drive... then It altered.. maybe your hormones are just all over the place at the moment.. you have been through an awful lot..or ask dr if you need some kind of pick me up :) its some kind of hormone that helps I think.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Nah, it's not that, I've literally never had a sex drive. It's OK, I live with it.


----------



## lamago

soanxious, why did it change for you? I'm like pixie, I can go weeks without missing it. And when we do it's only felt like I have to have it now a couple of times. Wish it happened more.


----------



## Soanxious

I never loved my ex husband.. or my 1st partner.. thats what it as for me.. and I never felt comfortable.. 

but I met my OH over 2 yrs ago and it was different... straight away.. I don't know why... but it woke me up.. and I suddenly started feeling things I never had before.. like butterflies in my tummy when he would walk in the house.. and his scent.. it drives me wild.. especially when he is wearing joop...

I think human scent has a LOT to do with attraction.. and visa versa.. he says he was like me before.. could take it or leave it.. and now we are like bunnies.. some days he walks in and says im giving off pheromones and he dives on me :rofl:

A bit of reading :D so interesting!! https://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=116833


----------



## lamago

Man, I cannot even imagine my husband doing that!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh heck no.... if you look at my previous charts.. that is our sex life.. not just Baby making.. normally we stop for my AF only and thats a nightmare to avoid.. then we get a pass and get straight back to it.. sometimes twice a day.. but most often daily... and I dont always put every BD down on chart.. just ones around ov that are important :rofl:

It took me 39 yrs to find him and find that feeling..


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm with you on that So!! He and DH are similar he says the same thing lol.. I love it :) I am fully attracted to this man and on top of that I love him <3


----------



## Soanxious

I do find I love my OH more when I am OV mind... :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

^^^^ :rofl: but of course!!!


----------



## Soanxious

im crying laffin at all these cat videos... :rofl: I cant stop watching them all.. if u want a giggle.. 

Warning.. please make sure you have no hot drinks in your hand or food in your mouth when viewing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le5rbjQqxfM


----------



## Pixiedust22

Hm, I don't think it's that for me. I love my OH incredibly much. I want to be with him and cuddle him and hug ALL the time. I just don't want sex.


----------



## Soanxious

We cuddle too.... I like to just cuddle sometimes n fall asleep :)

Oh I spoke to a woman in another room and she said Maca is good for fertility for both men and women and boosts sex drive too..

Said I best avoid that then..


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes we had better avoid lol don't be needing a pick me up in that area!!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Haha well if it's good for fertility...


----------



## Bushmumma

In that case pixie it would be great! I'd be like a bunny!! :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca

A bit of a write up on Maca...

BM u ok? its 2.45am here.. and I should be asleep.. I have a smear booked in the morning :(


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm ok darlin, doing it a little rough not knowing what my body is doing although it's not helping to digger it out. Cd26 today 13dpo neg HPT's and 2days past bleed. 

So much happening and I just dunno :cry: calling out this cycle and move onto next. When ever that is or am I already in it??? :shrug:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Hm, sorry that's confusing, but I wouldn't call this cycle out until AF had showed.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yeah I know that pixie but as each day passes I think that the bleed was a light af even though it was way early. Af is due tomorrow so I'll see bit I sure don't feel as though she is approaching at all... Today I feel a bit yucky in my tummy, tired and feel like crying. It's a little strange really. But ic showed nothing this morning. Could be a late BFP??? I heard that some ladies don't get them until after af is due so maybe your right :hugs: thanks darlin


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey bush, with my first dd I had a bleed that I assumed was af on 10dpo. By 13 dpo I felt a bit odd, tearful, tender boobs but got a bfn. The following day 14 dpo I still felt odd, teary and tested at night and got a faint bfp so you never know!! Fx for you xx


----------



## Soanxious

Im ov today.. so here we go again.... back on the tww :coffee:


----------



## cutieq

BM, you may still that BFP if AF isn't here.

Soanxious, welcome to the TWW!

Afm, I feel nothing anymore this cycle. Don't even have my typical sore boobs. AF due between Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## Soanxious

BM test in 48 hours again.. ic's are not always the best picking up lines...

Cutie its the Two week ARGHHHHHHHHH not wait LOL

I hope you still get your bfp :D


----------



## cutieq

LOL @ tww arggg. I'm in the last week of this sucker and geez louise!!! I'm battling testing today just to start the process but i'm I'm only 9 or 10dpo and that may be more torture than good!


----------



## Soanxious

I feel for you hun.. its a nightmare!!!!!

Be strong!


----------



## lamago

Had IUI so starting the TWW too! I know it's dammed if you and dammed if you don't sitiuation!


----------



## Pixiedust22

My post-labour bleeding seems to have stopped! Time to wait for af!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Back on the tww can't believe this has happened so quick lol jumped on poor hubby when he came through the door don't think he minded tho lol. 

Bm I hope thus is a late bfp Hun x x 

Sending all some fairy dust x x x


----------



## Soanxious

OMGGGGGGGGGGG my ovulation pains are so bad.. I had not read that soy iso made it more painful than normal.. im in agony feels like my ovary is on fire and about to explode.. 

glad there are a few of us all in same tww

GL to us all :D


----------



## Pixiedust22

Ohhh enjoy your tww! Well I suppose it's not exactly something you enjoy but you know. :D


----------



## cutieq

In the final stretch of the TWW!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone?

Soanxious - Sorry to hear about O pain.

Cutieq - Yayyy! Can't wait for you to test and get that BFP!!!


----------



## cutieq

Been bfn's so far but I'm hopeful. How are you?


----------



## chicachic

Hope you get through CutieQ!:thumbup:


----------



## brighteyez73

Cutieq - You have been doing great and I am sure that BFP is just around the corner. I am ok just in my tww. I am not sure we bd enough because my son was in the ER on the 19th and admitted he didnt come home until Sunday the 22nd. So we only got to bd on the 21 and I believe I ovulated that day. We wanted to bd the 19th and 20th but no such luck. So hoping it was enough.


----------



## cutieq

hope your little one is ok! I know we try to time and plan BD perfectly but remember, it only takes 1!! FX


----------



## Soanxious

*Hi Brighteyze hope your Lo is well and hope you managed to catch that egg....

So hoping you can still get your bfp this cycle cutie


I had a migraine yesterday and slept for a few hours.. then today I felt good waking up now I have my migraine creeping back and all I can take is paracetamol as I am 3dpo.. well I say 3dpo FF not given me crosshairs because I had drinks fri n sat night and higher temps plus its summer here and bedroom much hotter so as my pre ov temps are high and now evenings are cooler they not giving me the crosshairs.. arghh*


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Ment to ask in another thread so what is a ff


----------



## Soanxious

*

People we chart with.. my chart below.*

https://fertilityfriend.com/


----------



## Pixiedust22

Good luck all testers! Sorry to hear about bfn. How many dpo are you?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Button#

Just got a darker OPK, expecting a positive one tomorrow and O by Wednesday so fingers crossed for this cycle!

How about you Brighteyez? When will you be testing?


----------



## Pixiedust22

I'm feeling depressed today... Missing Oscar. Even if I get pregnant again it won't be him. :-(


----------



## Button#

Hugs Pixie, so sorry you're feeling depressed.


----------



## Soanxious

*Im well Brighteyze hope your doing well...

Pixie Im so sorry hun...  have you been offered counseling?*


----------



## brighteyez73

Button - im good im not testing until next week.


----------



## Nikki1979

Pixie - I am so sorry you are sad :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

I hope everyone is doing well. 

Pixie - I am so sorry about you being depressed. :hugs:

AFM - I broke and tested this morning and it was BFN :cry:! So I promised my DH no more testing unless I miss AF. I have been having slight cramping on my right side more like pinches. Temp went up a tiny bit today but doesn't mean anything. I also have alot of creamy CM which doesn't mean much either. But time will tell if no on to the bloodwork and HSG once AF starts.


----------



## Pixiedust22

The waiting list for counselling was 6 months...

Brighteyez - sorry about bfn... Maybe it's just too early.


----------



## Soanxious

*You can always try and see if they have cancellations?*


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,
My temp dropped this morning so I am sure I am out now. But it must not be meant to be because I went home today and got some information that has turned my life upside down. My middle son girlfriend is pregnant. Doesn't it just feels like it's not meant for it to happen for me. Last time I was trying my oldest son girlfriend got pregnant and my grandson is now 1 1/2 years old. So I guess that is God trying to tell me something. My heart is broken :cry: and I am so stressed and confused right now. I will stay on just to keep in touch with you lovely ladies and enjoy all the BFPs.


----------



## cutieq

So sorry brighteyez. My mom always told me God doesn't say no, he says my yet. 

Congrats on your newest addition though. I went ntnp this cycle and more and more I'm enjoying my days right as they are.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry brighteyez... A grandchild is an exciting thing though, hope you can enjoy the news.


----------



## Soanxious

*Girls my journey has ended... my relationship is over.. it got messy tonight.. final straw... all in my signature.. will be here to support you all xx

ps Brighteyez wrote to u in another room... x*


----------



## Pixiedust22

I'm so sorry Soanxious. You really deserved your rainbow but maybe not with him. :( From what you say, it sounds like you made the right decision at this point in time. :hug: Please stay around and I hope you can get back to ttc again with someone else one day.


----------

